#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Локапализация - или о переводах терминов

## Джнянаваджра

Навеяно этим топиком и ещё многими подобными, где разгорались жаркие дискуссии вокруг перевода буддийских терминов.

Не секрет, что Дхарме на русском языке не исполнилось и двух веков, поэтому вопросы языкового самоопределения будут будоражить нас до тех пор, пока не будут переведены на русский язык ВСЕ каноны полностью (а как мы знаем, даже на тибетский в своё время махаянский канон был не до конца переведён) или пока не заведутся собственные махасиддхи, которые создадут литургическо-терминологический язык силой своего авторитета.

Пока же этого не произошло, мы можем многократно спорить, дискутировать по поводу Алзмазных Кровопийц, перевода "шуньяты" как "относительности" и прочего, а также переводить для себя и переводить для других. А там уже время решит, чьи прозрения были верны  :Wink: 

Подумалось, что стоит открыть не сильно уж серьёзный топик, где каждый может предложить свои переводы буддийских и тантрических терминов и имён собственных, обосновав это как-либо (вот недавно был топик  @*Greedy* на тему перевода karuna на русский - не могу найти чего-то, киньте ссылку, пожалуйста), либо наоборот - смешных и неадекватных трансляций, либо просто звучащих непривычно. 
В конце-концов, познавая Дхарму через свой язык мы лучше узнаём и Дхарму, и свою речь, и себя. Ну или что нам нужно много учиться во всех направлениях.

Почему бы и нет?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Лично я вот давно перевожу для себя короткие фрагменты садхан и некоторые термины, не оставляя их на санскрите или тибетском. Вот и выходит у меня:

Buddha - Пробудившийся, Dharma - Учение, Sangha - Собрание, Arhat - Достойный, Bodhisattva - Пробуждённый, Bodhicitta - Пробуждённость Ума, Maitri - Доброжелательность, Karuna - Милосердие, Mudita - Сорадование, Upekha - Непоколебимость, Anatman - Безсамостность (а ведь можно было бы модно "виртуальность" или спорно "чужебытие"), Skandha - Склад (!), Karma - Действия (либо "Закон Действий"), Sansara - Круговорот и.т.д.

При этом некоторые термины ну никак не переводятся из-за их принципиальной инаковости и символической многозначности. Поэтому vajra идёт как ваджр (кстати, какова этимология тибетского dorje?). 

С именами нарицательными не легче: если Samantabhadra - Всеблагой, Авалокитешвара - Взирающий, то с Ваджрносущим могут быть недопонимания (а также Ваджрноужасающим и прочими Ваджрноалчущими). 

Тут, вероятно, всё разбивается о две цели перевода: поэтическая образность и техническая точность. Лучше, когда есть ясное понимание, "как называть вот эту вот штуку", а "инородность" некоторых слов запросто укладывается в голове при правильной перепрошивке.

Поэтому - реквест в этот топик ссылок на русскоязычные оригинальные и "оригинальные" переводы - с шестопёрами, Чёрными Плащами и прочим.

----------


## Greedy

> Тут, вероятно, всё разбивается о две цели перевода: поэтическая образность и техническая точность. Лучше, когда есть ясное понимание, "как называть вот эту вот штуку", а "инородность" некоторых слов запросто укладывается в голове при правильной перепрошивке.


В переводе буддйской литературы на русский есть очень сильное влияние буддологической традиции. Тогда как на Западе сейчас придерживаются более традиционного подхода.
У нас многие переводы терминов готовы защищать чуть ли не диссертациями. Тогда как традиционный подход — это прямые объяснение учителя-тибетца, что означает данный термин, как он используется, как "практикуется" и т. д.

Назовите, кто из русских (активно публикующихся) переводчиков переводит тексты не академическим образом, а при тесном общении с учителем-тибетцем-этимологом, объясняющим как сам текст, так и термины?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Назовите, кто из русских (активно публикующихся) переводчиков переводит тексты не академическим образом, а при тесном общении с учителем-тибетцем-этимологом, объясняющим как сам текст, так и термины?


Лама Олег  :Wink: 

А вот кстати, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на топик про каруну - был где-то перед глазами, но не могу найти чего-то.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я почти со всеми Вашими вариантами перевода не согласна. Некоторые термины надо оставлять на санскрите. Впрочем, не все. И давать соответствующие пояснения на термины в сносках.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я почти со всеми Вашими вариантами перевода не согласна. Некоторые термины надо оставлять на санскрите. Впрочем, не все. И давать соответствующие пояснения на термины в сносках.


Вот для этого топик и создавался - чтобы не соглашаться и дискутировать) 
Давайте по конкретике - с чем согласны и что оставлять на санскрите?  :Wink: 

И ещё - чтобы прояснить позицию: я считаю перевод на русский принципиально важным для литургического языка, однако для комментариев и литературы лучшим подходом видится подход "технической терминологии" (с устоявшимися санскритскими терминами).

----------


## Нико

> Вот для этого топик и создавался - чтобы не соглашаться и дискутировать) Давайте по конкретике - с чем согласны и что оставлять на санскрите?


Дхарму, Будду и Сангху однозначно оставлять. Сострадание (я все же на нём настаиваю) и пустоту -- на русском. Карму -- оставить как карму. Про "Всеблагих" и "Шестепёродержцев" на русском можно забыть. Ваджра -- должна остаться как ваджра. Понимаете, некоторые вещи в русском уже устоялись. Всё-таки много лет работают переводчики. Ченрези, Махакала -- всё это нехорошо в переводе на русский звучит.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И ещё - чтобы прояснить позицию: я считаю перевод на русский принципиально важным для литургического языка


Что такое "литургический язык"? Это точно в русском буддизме не устоялось, хотя были отдельные попытки.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Дхарму, Будду и Сангху однозначно оставлять. Сострадание (я все же на нём настаиваю) и пустоту -- на русском. Карму -- оставить как карму. Про "Всеблагих" и "Шестепёродержцев" на русском можно забыть. Ваджра -- должна остаться как ваджра. Понимаете, некоторые вещи в русском уже устоялись. Всё-таки много лет работают переводчики. Ченрези, Махакала -- всё это нехорошо в переводе на русский звучит.


А как вот вы к садханам Дандарона относитесь?) Тоже ведь работали переводчики - и успешно практиковали  :Wink: 

Ещё раз - я про литургический язык, а не про буддологию всё же. 
Про язык молитв и садхан, а не язык комментариев, книг и разъяснений.

Ченрези (а почему, напримере, не Авалоктешвара) - это сострадание (или можно сказать - "милосердие"?  :Wink:  Или "милосердие" лучше для "maitri"?) будд, вынесенное в антропоморфный образ. Не всё ли равно как его называть? Тибетцы вот Ченрези называют, не Авалокитешварой - почему бы?

----------


## Aion

> Что такое "литургический язык"?


См.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А как вот вы к садханам Дандарона относитесь?) Тоже ведь работали переводчики - и успешно практиковали


Я неоднозначно к ним отношусь. Имхо, они на буддизм с филологической точки зрения через очки христианства смотрели. Отсюда и стиль.




> Ещё раз - я про литургический язык, а не про буддологию всё же. 
> Про язык молитв и садхан.


Ну и как Вы это себе представляете? "А теперь я сам возникаю в облике Сострадательнозрящего". Или "в облике Любящих глаз". 




> Ченрези (а почему, напримере, не Авалоктешвара) - это сострадание будд, вынесенное в антропоморфный образ. Не всё ли равно как его называть? Тибетцы вот Ченрези называют, не Авалокитешварой - почему бы?


[/QUOTE]

См. выше. Наверное, Авалокитешвара для тибетцев -- слишком длинное и труднопроизносимое слово.)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я неоднозначно к ним отношусь. Имхо, они на буддизм с филологической точки зрения через очки христианства смотрели. Отсюда и стиль.


Я вот найду отрывок садханы для примера и в тему закину. Для примера. А насчёт "смотрения через очки христианства" - так ведь и тибетцы не с точки зрения буддизма сначала смотрели, и китайцы - тоже.





> Ну и как Вы это себе представляете? "А теперь я сам возникаю в облике Сострадательнозрящего". Или "в облике Любящих глаз".


А этот момент в садхане можно вообще не проговаривать. И относительно Авалокитешвары мне нравится перевод "Взирающий (На Круговорот)"  :Wink: 




> См. выше. Наверное, Авалокитешвара для тибетцев -- слишком длинное и труднопроизносимое слово.)


А для меня Ченрези - это тоже какая-то партийная кличка  :Wink: 

Но в качестве критика, Нико, вы этой теме очень полезны будете - вот накидали бы неприемлемых с вашей точки зрения переводов  :Wink: 

Вот благодаря вам, кстати, сейчас зарылся в этимологию - и таки выяснил, что "милосердие" с точки зрения его значения в русском языке замечательно подходит для "maitri", в итоге Майтрея - "Милосердный" (а не "Любящий")  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> См.


Ну вот, мы не хотим же превратить язык молитв и садхан в архаизмы а-ля христианство. От этого тошнить может начать. Я за грамотный, литературный современный язык, который легко читать.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я вот найду отрывок садханы для примера и в тему закину. Для примера. А насчёт "смотрения через очки христианства" - так ведь и тибетцы не с точки зрения буддизма сначала смотрели, и китайцы - тоже.



Найдите их Цог тогда из "Ламы чопы". Эта попытка мне понравилась, кстати).




> А этот момент в садхане можно вообще не проговаривать. И относительно Авалокитешвары мне нравится перевод "Взирающий (На Круговорот)"


Там в имени нет коннотации, что он именно на круговорот взирает.




> А для меня Ченрези - это тоже какая-то партийная кличка


Ммм, это дело личных предпочтений.



> Но в качестве критика, Нико, вы этой теме очень полезны будете - вот накидали бы неприемлемых с вашей точки зрения переводов


Их столько было, и столько правила, что прям сейчас даже не припомню. Но веселилась).

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну вот, мы не хотим же превратить язык молитв и садхан в архаизмы а-ля христианство. От этого тошнить может начать. Я за грамотный, литературный современный язык, который легко читать.


Под "литургическим языком" я подразумевал не "давайте тибетский транслировать в старославянский!", а именно что нужно молитвы и садханы переводить на русский поэтично и образно (и эквиметрически). У вас есть такие примеры?  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Там в имени нет коннотации, что он именно на круговорот взирает.


В имени "Авалокитешвара" есть коннотация, что он Взирает на Мир. Мир в данном случае - это сансара (иначеб не рыдал он, глядючи на такое)  :Wink:  А сансара есть круговорот (абы не поток) страдания. Но в любом случае можно сократить до "Взирающий"




> Ммм, это дело личных предпочтений.


Так ктож спорит - просто одни предпочтения объединяются рано или поздно с другими предпочтениями и в итоге получаются устоявшиеся традиции.




> Их столько было, и столько правила, что прям сейчас даже не припомню. Но веселилась).


Как найдёте где такое - обязательно сюда тащите  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Под "литургическим языком" я подразумевал не "давайте тибетский транслировать в старославянский!", а именно что нужно молитвы и садханы переводить на русский поэтично и образно (и эквиметрически). У вас есть такие примеры?


Гмм, нет, особенно эквиметрически. Но некоторые практикуют по русским переводам, и ничего, не жалуются вроде. Я никогда не старалась рифмовать эти вещи. Маргарита Кожевникова вроде старалась.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Гмм, нет, особенно эквиметрически. Но некоторые практикуют по русским переводам, и ничего, не жалуются вроде. Я никогда не старалась рифмовать эти вещи. Маргарита Кожевникова вроде старалась.


Вот кстати много встречаются упоминания о её переводах, но нигде не находится. Было бы здорово ознакомиться.

----------


## Нико

> Как найдёте где такое - обязательно сюда тащите


Да достаточно книгу Гленна Муллина из издательства "Беловодье" про Калачакра-тантру раскопать. Я наполовину её отредактрировала, они не приняли редактуру по своим причинам. Так и издали с массой приколов.

----------


## Aion

> Ну вот, мы не хотим же превратить язык молитв и садхан в архаизмы а-ля христианство. От этого тошнить может начать. Я за грамотный, литературный современный язык, который легко читать.


Вообще-то Будда две с половиной тыщи лет назад жил, и с этим приходится считаться, а в частности, ничего стрёмного в том, чтобы молиться не по-русски лично я не вижу.  :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> Вот кстати много встречаются упоминания о её переводах, но нигде не находится. Было бы здорово ознакомиться.


Вот там и найдёте массу переводов санскритских имён на русский. "Мать многообразия" и т.п.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то Будда две с половиной тыщи лет назад жил, и с этим приходится считаться, а в частности ничего плохого в том, чтобы молиться не по-русски лично я не вижу.


Самое лучшее, наверное, не по-русски. Но не всем хочется.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Навеяно этим топиком и ещё многими подобными, где разгорались жаркие дискуссии вокруг перевода буддийских терминов.
> 
> Не секрет, что Дхарме на русском языке не исполнилось и двух веков, поэтому вопросы языкового самоопределения будут будоражить нас до тех пор, пока не будут переведены на русский язык ВСЕ каноны полностью (а как мы знаем, даже на тибетский в своё время махаянский канон был не до конца переведён) или пока не заведутся собственные махасиддхи, которые создадут литургическо-терминологический язык силой своего авторитета.
> 
> Пока же этого не произошло, мы можем многократно спорить, дискутировать по поводу Алзмазных Кровопийц, перевода "шуньяты" как "относительности" и прочего, а также переводить для себя и переводить для других. А там уже время решит, чьи прозрения были верны 
> 
> Подумалось, что стоит открыть не сильно уж серьёзный топик, где каждый может предложить свои переводы буддийских и тантрических терминов и имён собственных, обосновав это как-либо (вот недавно был топик  @*Greedy* на тему перевода karuna на русский - не могу найти чего-то, киньте ссылку, пожалуйста), либо наоборот - смешных и неадекватных трансляций, либо просто звучащих непривычно. 
> В конце-концов, познавая Дхарму через свой язык мы лучше узнаём и Дхарму, и свою речь, и себя. Ну или что нам нужно много учиться во всех направлениях.
> 
> Почему бы и нет?


Может получиться каламбур. Или даже новодел. Например, если перевести по аналогии с ОН на его птичий язык и вернуть эти слова обратно с обратным переводом в эту культуру, то получится каламбур и ббугога.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Самое лучшее, наверное, не по-русски. Но не всем хочется.


Ну что поделать, в этом я придерживаюсь мнения Дзонгсара Кхьенце Норбу, Драгоценного, и считаю, что можно и нужно участвовать в литургии на тибетском (или общих для конкретной традиции языках), но способствовать всему для перевода литургии на родные языки. Как завещали Будда Шакьямуни и Лютер  :Wink:

----------

Legba (11.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Может получиться каламбур. Или даже новодел. Например, если перевести по аналогии с ОН на его птичий язык и вернуть эти слова обратно с обратным переводом в эту культуру, то получится каламбур и ббугога.


Как сказал один классик - "безумству храбрых поём мы песню!"  :Wink:

----------

Aion (10.09.2013), AndyZ (11.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Как завещали Будда и Лютер


Как практикуют в АП КК... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как практикуют в АП КК...


А вы вот согласны с вариантами переводов имён нарицательных в АП КК?  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> А вы вот согласны с вариантами переводов имён нарицательных в АП КК?


Например?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Например?


Ченрези - Бодхисаттва Любящие Глаза
Махакала Бернагчен - Чёрный Плащ
Ваджракилайя - Алмазный Кинжал
и.т.д.

----------

Нико (10.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Ченрези - Бодхисаттва Любящие Глаза
> Махакала Бернагчен - Чёрный Плащ
> Ваджракилайя - Алмазный Кинжал
> и.т.д.


Вполне.

----------

Tong Po (11.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну что поделать, в этом я придерживаюсь мнения Дзонгсара Кхьенце Норбу, Драгоценного, и считаю, что можно и нужно участвовать в литургии на тибетском (или общих для конкретной традиции языках), но способствовать всему для перевода литургии на родные языки. Как завещали Будда Шакьямуни и Лютер


Тогда уж следует переводить с санскрита или пали. Так как если переносить с тибетского, китайского, монгольского, или еще какого то индейского языка получится смешно  и исковеркано. Словообразование там имеет смысловую нагрузку неподвластную западному уму. Например с одного из этих языков слово самолет дословно переводится как летающая лодка  :Facepalm:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ченрези - Бодхисаттва Любящие Глаза
> Махакала Бернагчен - Чёрный Плащ
> Ваджракилайя - Алмазный Кинжал
> и.т.д.


Чингачгук - Большой Змей  :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> Вполне.


Правда нравится? "О Чёрный Плащ, устрани все препятствия!" Как в детских страшилках про "чёрное лицо".

----------

AndyZ (11.09.2013), Алдын Хадыс (10.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Правда нравится?


Дык, это естественный процесс. С санскрита на тибецкий переводить можно, а на русский - западло?  :EEK!:

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тогда уж следует переводить с санскрита или пали. Так как если переносить с тибетского, китайского, монгольского, или еще какого то индейского языка получится смешно  и исковеркано.


Тибетские переводы санскритских терминов очень точны за некоторыми исключениями. Вполне известный факт.
Именно поэтому возможно "восстановление" некоторых санскритских исходников из тибетского. 
Однако, бывают исключения - например, перевод санскритского "архат".

Пали (и прочие языки) же для Ваджраяны не являются хоть сколько-нибудь важными - по крайней мере, по сравнению с тибетским и санскритом.

----------

Aion (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Дык, это естественный процесс. С санскрита на тибецкий переводить можно, а на русский - западло?


Это аргумент, конечно. Но у нас культура другая. У нас нет Самбхоты, чтобы дхармическую письменность вводить. У нас нет лоцав-махасиддхов. Да и вообще многого у нас нет пока. Но что-то есть, и этим надо пользоваться. И вообще, санскрит для русского уха гармоничен.

----------


## Aion

> Но у нас культура другая.


Да что Вы, какая культура? Цивилизация уже давно... :Cry:

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это аргумент, конечно. Но у нас культура другая. У нас нет Самбхоты, чтобы дхармическую письменность вводить. У нас нет лоцав-махасиддхов. Да и вообще многого у нас нет пока. Но что-то есть, и этим надо пользоваться. И вообще, санскрит для русского уха гармоничен.


У нас есть технологии, позволяющие, единожды нащупав удачное решение, потратить на перестройку системы меньше времени, чем это требовалось раньше.

----------


## Нико

> У нас есть технологии, позволяющие, единожды нащупав удачное решение, потратить на перестройку системы меньше времени, чем это требовалось раньше.


Это гуглпереводчик включить?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Дык, это естественный процесс. С санскрита на тибецкий переводить можно, а на русский - западло?


Подумать сначала надо, однако. Если вы возьметесь переводить хрестоматийные книжки мировой литературы поименно героев, то будет просто невозможно читать каждый раз эти фразы вместо имени.

----------

Нико (10.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Подумать сначала надо, однако. Если вы возьметесь переводить хрестоматийные книжки мировой литературы поименно героев, то будет просто невозможно читать каждый раз эти фразы вместо имени.


Хрестоматийные книжки и тексты практик - не одно и то же.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Тибетские переводы санскритских терминов очень точны за некоторыми исключениями. Вполне известный факт.
> Именно поэтому возможно "восстановление" некоторых санскритских исходников из тибетского. 
> Однако, бывают исключения - например, перевод санскритского "архат".
> 
> Пали (и прочие языки) же для Ваджраяны не являются хоть сколько-нибудь важными - по крайней мере, по сравнению с тибетским и санскритом.


Ваджраяна? С китайского попробуйте  еще раз говорю.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ваджраяна? С китайского попробуйте  еще раз говорю.


Ваджраяна. Топик в тибетском разделе. 
Зачем пробовать переводить с китайского, если есть тибетский?  :Wink:

----------


## Greedy

> Лама Олег


Его тексты очень хороши.
Но пока он у нас такой один  :Frown: 




> А вот кстати, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на топик про каруну - был где-то перед глазами, но не могу найти чего-то.


Сострадание или сочувствие


Однозначно против перевод кармы как "кармы". Пока ни от кого ещё не услышал объяснения, что такое "карма", которая не "действие", и чтобы это объяснение согласовывалось с буддизмом.
Карма — это действие.

Будда — вполне русское слово.
Дхарма — учение.
Сангха — собрание.
Скандхи — скандхи (приемлемого русского слова пока не встречал).

Майтри — "милосердие" (учителя объясняют её именно как "как же плохо, что вы все так страдаете"). У нас, действительно, принято подменять майтри каруной.
Каруна — сочувствие (хотя надо подобрать более активное слово, поэтому что это "желание, чтобы страдания прекращались" в активной форме).

Как переводить бодхисаттву и бодхичитту пока не определился для себя.

По именам собственным пока никакой позиции не имеют.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Хрестоматийные книжки и тексты практик - не одно и то же.


Вот именно!

----------


## Нико

> Его тексты очень хороши.
> Но пока он у нас такой один


Приведите примеры его удачных переводов терминов. Я особо не в курсе.




> Как переводить бодхисаттву и бодхичитту пока не определился для себя.



Никак. У Турмана встречала переводы на английских махасиддх как "великих волшебников" и бодхисаттв как "героев". Не катит.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это гуглпереводчик включить?


Это то, что мы сейчас с вами общаемся практически мгновенно, можем цитату откуда угодно (если есть в цифровом виде) привести - и при этом всё сохраняется, чтобы можно было ещё раз обсудить и обдумать.

----------


## Greedy

> Тогда уж следует переводить с санскрита или пали.


Без проблем. Найдите носителей тибетской традиции буддизма, для которых санскрит или пали является родным, или которые настолько сведущи в этих языках, что могут разобрать этимологию слов и объяснить смысловые нюансы тех или иных слов. Только в этом случае можно подобрать соответствующие слова на другом языке.

А если мы не знаем ни этимологии слова, ни его нюансов употребления как в миру, так и в качестве термина, как он понимается в конкретно взятой традиции, то можно забыть о том, чтобы "в рамках традиции" перевести слово на другой язык. Будет перевод, возможно, подобный оригиналу, но он будет "вне традиции". Новодел.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Никак. У Турмана встречала переводы на английских махасиддх как "великих волшебников" и бодхисаттв как "героев". Не катит.


А для меня всё просто. Бодхисаттва - "Пробуждённый" (пробудившийся посредством учения Будды, т.е. Пробудившегося самостоятельно), бодхичитта - Пробуждённость Ума (чем пробуждённей, тем лучше  :Wink: ), махасиддха - чудотворец  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Это то, что мы сейчас с вами общаемся практически мгновенно, можем цитату откуда угодно (если есть в цифровом виде) привести - и при этом всё сохраняется, чтобы можно было ещё раз обсудить и обдумать.


А, если в этом смысле -- то да. А вот нажатием одной клавиши перевести Дхарму на русский не получится.

----------


## Нико

> А для меня всё просто. Бодхисаттва - "Пробуждённый" (учением Будды, т.е. Пробудившегося самостоятельно), бодхичитта - Пробуждённость Ума (чем пробуждённей, тем лучше ), махасиддха - чудотворец


Да уж, зачем усложнять. А бодхисаттва ведь -- не пробуждённый, он устремлённый к просветлению. Бодхичитта -- тоже не пробуждённость ума, а помысел о просветлении. Махасиддха -- тот, кто обладает свершениями в практике. Не все махасиддхи чудеса творили.

----------

AndyZ (11.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Тибетские переводы санскритских терминов очень точны за некоторыми исключениями. Вполне известный факт.
> Именно поэтому возможно "восстановление" некоторых санскритских исходников из тибетского. 
> Однако, бывают исключения - например, перевод санскритского "архат".
> 
> Пали (и прочие языки) же для Ваджраяны не являются хоть сколько-нибудь важными - по крайней мере, по сравнению с тибетским и санскритом.


Ну что такое самолет? Это летающая лодка! Точно, очень точно. Так возьмем  для примера для следующего перевода. И так далее ... А потом эта летающая тарелка будет бугогашечкой, люди у виска крутить будут

----------


## Greedy

> Приведите примеры его удачных переводов терминов. Я особо не в курсе.


Я говорю, скорее, про его целостные переводы текстов. Мне не с чем сравнивать, но его переводы оставляют ощущение проработанности. Да и сам он говорит, что пользуется традиционным подходом — получает объяснения на тексты, которые переводит.




> Никак. У Турмана встречала переводы на английских махасиддх как "великих волшебников" и бодхисаттв как "героев". Не катит.


Хотелось бы получить / почитать традиционный разбор слов бодхисаттва и бодхичитта как с санкрита, так и с тибетского. Не от учёных, а именно от лам.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да уж, зачем усложнять. А бодхисаттва ведь -- не пробуждённый, он устремлённый к просветлению. Бодхичитта -- тоже не пробуждённость ума, а помысел о просветлении. Махасиддха -- тот, кто обладает свершениями в практике. Не все махасиддхи чудеса творили.


А откуда вы вообще все берёте термин ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ-то?  :Wink:  Насколько я понимаю, слово bodhi родственно именно значению "пробуждаться"  :Wink:  
Насчёт спорности махасиддхов - согласен.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну что такое самолет? Это летающая лодка! Точно, очень точно. Так возьмем  для примера для следующего перевода. И так далее ... А потом эта летающая тарелка будет бугогашечкой, люди у виска крутить будут


То есть слово "космический корабль" вас никак не напрягает?  :Wink:  или "электронная почта"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> А откуда вы вообще все берёте термин ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ-то?  Насколько я понимаю, слово bodhi родственно именно значению "пробуждаться"



Это устоялось уже -- просветление. С начала 90-х годов. Enlightenment. Вот и пишем.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это устоялось уже -- просветление. С начала 90-х годов. Enlightenment. Вот и пишем.


Но откуда оно устоялось-то?  :Wink:  Какие исходники в тибетском и санскрите?

----------


## Нико

> Но откуда оно устоялось-то?  Какие исходники в тибетском и санскрите?


Я ж говорю, оно устоялось в переводах с английского. Там совершенно прямой эквивалент же. Если тибетский разбирать, то "джангчуб" состоит из двух разных слов, это неудобно.

----------


## Greedy

> Бодхичитта -- тоже не пробуждённость ума, а помысел о просветлении.


Бодхчитта — это именно пробуждённый ум.
Из пояснений, что я встречал, относительная бодхичитта отличается от абсолютной только тем, что относительная сопровождается концептуальным мышлением. Но именно направленность ума к Пробуждению ради блага существ (т.е. мимо самсары — к Пробуждению, и мимо нирваны — к благу существ) и есть само состояние Будды.

Бодхисаттва, таким образом, получается — пробуждённое "существо".

Но тогда надо Будду переводить ближе к тому, как это сделали тибетцы. И хорошо бы ещё иметь санскритскую этимологию, объясняющую, чуть ли, ни каждую букву в этом слове.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Я ж говорю, оно устоялось в переводах с английского. Там совершенно прямой эквивалент же. Если тибетский разбирать, то "джангчуб" состоит из двух разных слов, это неудобно.


Устоялось-то, может и устоялось.
Но если переводить в рамках традиции, то перевод должен соответствовать объяснению, полученному от держателя учения. И мнение санкритологов, буддологов здесь учитываться не должно.

"джангчуб" — это что-то вроде "очищенное понимание".

----------


## Нико

> Бодхчитта — это именно пробуждённый ум.
> Из пояснений, что я встречал, относительная бодхичитта отличается от абсолютной только тем, что относительная сопровождается концептуальным мышлением. Но именно направленность ума к Пробуждению ради блага существ (т.е. мимо самсары — к Пробуждению, и мимо нирваны — к благу существ) и есть само состояние Будды.
> 
> Бодхисаттва, таким образом, получается — пробуждённое "существо".
> 
> Но тогда надо Будду переводить ближе к тому, как это сделали тибетцы. И хорошо бы ещё иметь санскритскую этимологию, объясняющую, чуть ли, ни каждую букву в этом слове.


Это в примечаниях всё хорошо. Бодхисаттва -- не Будда пока, только Будду можно назвать полностью пробуждённым. Есть арьи-бодхисаттвы. Их тоже в Махаяне не именуют "пробуждёнными".

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Устоялось-то, может и устоялось.
> Но если переводить в рамках традиции, то перевод должен соответствовать объяснению, полученному от держателя учения. И мнение санкритологов, буддологов здесь учитываться не должно.
> 
> "джангчуб" — это что-то вроде "очищенное понимание".


Нет, "джанг" -- это полное очищение от умственных загрязнений, "чуб" -- полнота реализации благих качеств. Я получала комментарии от держателей учения. Но в переводах предпочитаю "просветление".

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Это в примечаниях всё хорошо. Бодхисаттва -- не Будда пока, только Будду можно назвать полностью пробуждённым. Есть арьи-бодхисаттвы. Их тоже в Махаяне не именуют "пробуждёнными".


Поэтому как переводить бодхисаттву и бодхичитту, я лично пока не определился.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это в примечаниях всё хорошо. Бодхисаттва -- не Будда пока, только Будду можно назвать полностью пробуждённым. Есть арьи-бодхисаттвы. Их тоже в Махаяне не именуют "пробуждёнными".


Будда - Совершенно Пробудившийся  :Wink:  Самьяк-Самбудда
а бодхисаттвы (если мы имеем в виду уже находящихся на бхуми) уже от сна сансары так или иначе пробуждены Учением и находятся в "осознанном сновидении"  :Big Grin: 
моя версия интерпретации, конечно.

----------


## Нико

> Поэтому как переводить бодхисаттву и бодхичитту, я лично пока не определился.


Оставьте на санскрите. Хорошо звучит.

----------


## Нико

> Будда - Совершенно Пробудившийся  Самьяк-Самбудда
> а бодхисаттвы (если мы имеем в виду уже находящихся на бхуми) уже от сна сансары так или иначе пробуждены и находятся в "осознанном сновидении" 
> моя версия интерпретации, конечно.


Там тоже свои уровни есть, как и в Тхераваде :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Там тоже свои уровни есть, как и в Тхераваде


Так сколько слоёв "осознанного сновидения" (страсть как не люблю это кастанедческо-шизотерическое сравнение, но всё же) - столько и пробуждений раз за разом. В зависимости от степени Пробуждённости Ума, т.е. бодхичитты  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Так сколько слоёв "осознанного сновидения" (страсть как не люблю это кастанедческо-шизотерическое сравнение, но всё же) - столько и пробуждений раз за разом. В зависимости от степени Пробуждённости Ума, т.е. бодхичитты


Ну в Ламриме это вроде именуют "Устремлённость". Сама так никогда не переводила. Переводила "помысел о просветлении". Хотя в последней редакции Ламрима уже вроде на "бодхичитту" перешли. Поправьте, кто недавно перечитывал)))))).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну в Ламриме это вроде именуют "Устремлённость". Сама так никогда не переводила. Переводила "помысел о просветлении". Хотя в последней редакции Ламрима уже вроде на "бодхичитту" перешли. Поправьте, кто недавно перечитывал)))))).


Так а какова этимология у "чжанчуб" тибетского? Там есть что-то про свет?   
Про санскритское bodhi вроде как известно, что оно таки о пробуждении ото сна.

----------


## Нико

> Так а какова этимология у "чжанчуб" тибетского? Там есть что-то про свет?


Нет по свет ничего там. Я ж выше писала про этимологию.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет по свет ничего там. Я ж выше писала про этимологию.


А, пардон, пропустил.

----------


## Greedy

> Нет, "джанг" -- это полное очищение от умственных загрязнений, "чуб" -- полнота реализации благих качеств. Я получала комментарии от держателей учения. Но в переводах предпочитаю "просветление".


Вы с "санг" и "гье" не путаете?

----------


## Нико

> Вы с "санг" и "гье" не путаете?


Там одинаковые значения. И вообще уже пора словари смотреть в этом смысле.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Там одинаковые значения. И вообще уже пора словари смотреть в этом смысле.


Т.е. у "сангье" и "чжанчуб" одинаковые значения?

----------


## Ашвария

> Но откуда оно устоялось-то?  Какие исходники в тибетском и санскрите?


ТэджоМаяМ - санскрита однако. Эпитет высокого Махатмы в индуизме.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ТэджоМаяМ - санскрита однако. Эпитет высокого Махатмы в индуизме.


Ну теджас - это сияние вокруг тела, это понятно. Но "бодхи"-то в санскрите - это не то же самое, что теджас)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну теджас - это сияние вокруг тела, это понятно. Но "бодхи"-то в санскрите - это не то же самое, что теджас)


 :Smilie:  Так точно, сэр!
Бодхи - Пробуждённый. Коллеги в закрытых сайтах *тока для Хинду* всех настоящих буддистов называют исключительно тока *бодхи* без уточнения традиции: тхеравадей или тибетос. И в этом чтото есть.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вот, кстати, краткая ремарка насчёт того, как круг Дандарона переводил ритуал ганачакры:




> Русский перевод ритуала имеет длинную предысторию. Началась она в 1968 г., когда Б. Д. Дандарон дал своим ученикам подстрочный перевод текста. Потребовалось двадцать семь лет переводческих и созерцательных усилий, чтобы окончательно в рамках традиции Дандарона сложилась русская версия этого древнего текста. Подстрочный перевод Учителя побудил В. Н. Пупышева и А. М. Донца, независимо друг от друга, снова перевести этот текст. Их перевод был просмотрен санскритологом О. Ф. Волковой, были внесены незначительные уточнения. В дальнейшем перевод уточнялся и адаптировался к семантике русского языка, и, наконец, была создана версия, передающая поэтическим ритмом магическую энергию ритуала.


Собственно, сам текст
Термины, как видим, массово не переводятся - однако, можно понять, что значит "литургический язык".
Кстати, никакой "православности" или "искусственности" в данном тексте не вижу (в отличие от "символа веры" той же общины).

Больше всего я тут отмечаю тот факт, что в отношении поэтики всё глааадко так идёт четырёхстопным ямбом хореем вроде бы (а не пятистопным, как обычно у тибетцев) в духе "Калевалы" какой-нибудь  :Wink:  И в этом что-то есть.

----------

Tong Po (11.09.2013), Ашвария (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. у "сангье" и "чжанчуб" одинаковые значения?


Я так поняла по комментариям.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вот, кстати, краткая ремарка насчёт того, как круг Дандарона переводил ритуал ганачакры:
> 
> 
> 
> Собственно, сам текст
> 
> 
> . . .
> Больше всего я тут отмечаю тот факт, что в отношении поэтики всё глааадко так идёт четырёхстопным ямбом вроде бы (а не пятистопным, как обычно у тибетцев) в духе "Калевалы" какой-нибудь  И в этом что-то есть.


Да, эт шедевр, спасибо.
И вроде б это хорей а не ямб.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поэтому как переводить бодхисаттву и бодхичитту, я лично пока не определился.


Может, так и оставить? :Smilie: 

Не проще ли, как когда нет идентичного короткого и емкого термина в другом языке, просто заиствовать оригинальное слово и растолковать его в ссылке? Тем более те, кто хорошо знает и работает с двумя языками хотя бы - хорошо знают, что абсолютных аналогов, особенно философских понятий, практически почти нет?

Мне нравится Терентьевские издания - они добротно переведены в терминологии. Уже Кожевникова попробовала "обрусить" некоторые переводы и практики. Я с удивлением все это читала.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Может, так и оставить?
> 
> Не проще ли, как когда нет идентичного короткого и емкого термина в другом языке, просто заиствовать оригинальное слово и растолковать его в ссылке? Тем более те, кто хорошо знает и работает с двумя языками хотя бы - хорошо знают, что абсолютных аналогов, особенно философских понятий, практически почти нет?
> 
> Мне нравится Терентьевские издания - они добротно переведены в терминологии. Уже Кожевникова попробовала "обрусить" некоторые переводы и практики. Я с удивлением все это читала.


Пока речь о литургии, в которой ссылок не вставишь и после каждого термина всё не объяснишь.
Поэзию же, например, не объясняют сносками?
Символическое значение молитв и садхан - это больше поэзия, чем проза.
В общем-то, это только для тех, кто испытывает потребность в переводе для индивидуального пользования.

----------

Ашвария (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Там одинаковые значения. И вообще уже пора словари смотреть в этом смысле.


Интересно было бы взглянуть на какой-нибудь текст, в котором приводится подобная этимология "джангчуб".
"Сангье", вот, разбирается в каждом втором тексте. А разбор "джангчуб" нигде не встречал.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я, например, всю жизнь ползуюсь Гуру-Йогой в итальянском переводе, сделанным с английского. Меня она устраивает гораздо больше, чем другие доступные мне переводы. 

И обычно делаю так - читаю все варианты садхан и смотрю, что мне чувствуется ближе.

А вообще - уже попрактиковав и поразмышляв уже со временем происходт визуализация в отрыве от слов. И уже слова неважны. По идее, целая садхана должна вообще со временем превратиться в мгновенное переживание :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Интересно было бы взглянуть на какой-нибудь текст, в котором приводится подобная этимология "джангчуб".
> "Сангье", вот, разбирается в каждом втором тексте. А разбор "джангчуб" нигде не встречал.


Далай-лама постоянно этот термин разбирает.

----------


## Greedy

> Далай-лама постоянно этот термин разбирает.


Скиньте какую-нибудь ссылку с его разбором. Очень интересна тождественность сангье и джангчуб.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. у "сангье" и "чжанчуб" одинаковые значения?


Похоже, что да:

Khenpo Kunpal explains the title Bodhisattva-caryāvatāra by citing various quotes from the scriptures. First, he explains the word bodhi in ’bodhisattva’. *Bodhi [byang chub] has a twofold meaning: ’purified’ [byang] and ’inclusive’ [chub]*. If the buddha nature [bde gshegs snying po] is ’purified’ [byang] of the two momentary obscurations, obscurations of affliction [nyon mongs pa’i sgrib pa] and obscurations of cognition [shes bya’i sgrib pa], and of all habitual tendencies [bag chags], then all inherent qualities of the buddha nature are naturally ’included’ or ‘perfected’ [chub]. That is the meaning of the quote
from the ye shes drva ba:

Because it is free from (all) stains, it is pure.
Because (all) qualities are unfolded, it is inclusive.

*The word bodhi has the same connotation as the word ’buddha’ [sangs rgyas]*. ’Buddha’ means that all afflictive and cognitive obscurations have been ’purified’ or ’removed’ [sangs] and all wisdom qualities ’unfolded’ [rgyas]. One aspect of the term bodhi denotes absence [med pa], the absence of all that should be overcome. Another aspect of the term bodhi denotes presence [yod pa], the presence of all that should be achieved and realized. ’Bodhi’ and ’buddha’ are both names for the final goal, the ultimate fruition, the aim we wish to achieve, the state of a completely enlightened buddha.

Khenpo Chöga’s Oral Explanations of Khenpo Kunpal’s Commentary on Bodhisattva-caryāvatāra


Но я все же обычно придерживаюсь принципа переводить sangs rgyas как "пробуждение", а byang chub как "просветление", поскольку контекстуально, у меня сложилось такое впечатление, byang chub может относиться к состояниям высших бхуми, а sangs rgyas - только и исключительно к Будде.
Но возможно я не прав, прямых подтверждений этого мне не попадалось.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Похоже, что да:
> 
> Khenpo Kunpal explains the title Bodhisattva-caryāvatāra by citing various quotes from the scriptures. First, he explains the word bodhi in ’bodhisattva’. *Bodhi [byang chub] has a twofold meaning: ’purified’ [byang] and ’inclusive’ [chub]*. If the buddha nature [bde gshegs snying po] is ’purified’ [byang] of the two momentary obscurations, obscurations of affliction [nyon mongs pa’i sgrib pa] and obscurations of cognition [shes bya’i sgrib pa], and of all habitual tendencies [bag chags], then all inherent qualities of the buddha nature are naturally ’included’ or ‘perfected’ [chub]. That is the meaning of the quote
> from the ye shes drva ba:
> 
> Because it is free from (all) stains, it is pure.
> Because (all) qualities are unfolded, it is inclusive.
> 
> *The word bodhi has the same connotation as the word ’buddha’ [sangs rgyas]*. ’Buddha’ means that all afflictive and cognitive obscurations have been ’purified’ or ’removed’ [sangs] and all wisdom qualities ’unfolded’ [rgyas]. One aspect of the term bodhi denotes absence [med pa], the absence of all that should be overcome. Another aspect of the term bodhi denotes presence [yod pa], the presence of all that should be achieved and realized. ’Bodhi’ and ’buddha’ are both names for the final goal, the ultimate fruition, the aim we wish to achieve, the state of a completely enlightened buddha.
> ...


Спасибо, а то я даже заснуть не могла, думала всё об эти двух терминах и их необъяснимом пересечении)

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Поэтому как переводить бодхисаттву и бодхичитту, я лично пока не определился.


Из санскрита-вне-традиций:
саттва - абсолютная благость, это в том числе гуна благости [ведущая к знанию, чистота, умиротворение, ясность]  (гуна - это качество-предрасположенность-свойство проявленной Природы, их три): в отличие от тамас (инерция, тьма, тупость, непротивление увлекаемости злым, даже свойство женственности - весь спектр) и раджас (тоже весь спектр от радения, пристрастия, усилия, до агрессии, ярости-которая-не-*кродха*). 
Бодхи - пробужденный примерно.
Читта - это примерно благое кредо прочно-введённое-в-сознание, но не сама память (читра - результат, читта - сущность; примерно так).
Будда - однозначно выше гун [тригунарАхитам - это одно из свойств], Тот-кто- Запредельный Ум, вне познаваемых характеристик.
[простите за вброс]

----------


## Greedy

> Because it is free from (all) stains, it is pure.
> Because (all) qualities are unfolded, it is inclusive.


Очень интересная цитата.
Встречал на тибетском похожую цитату, но в ней так объяснялось "санг гье".

Есть ли у кого-нибудь доступ к тибетскому тексту _dag snang ye shes drva ba_?

----------


## Greedy

> Но я все же обычно придерживаюсь принципа переводить sangs rgyas как "пробуждение", а byang chub как "просветление", поскольку контекстуально, у меня сложилось такое впечатление, byang chub может относиться к состояниям высших бхуми, а sangs rgyas - только и исключительно к Будде.
> Но возможно я не прав, прямых подтверждений этого мне не попадалось.


Для меня, скорее, оба словосочетания означают "пробуждённый".
Только джангчуб — это прилагательное, т.е. пробуждённый ... (ум, существо, _деятель пробуждённого ума_).
А сангье — это существительное, Пробуждённый или Пробуждение. Будда — не существо, а, возможно, как состояние.

Хорошо было бы ещё знать разницу использования в тибетском слов джанг / санг  и чуб / гье.

----------


## Ашвария

> Очень интересная цитата.
> Встречал на тибетском похожую цитату, но в ней так объяснялось "санг гье".
> 
> Есть ли у кого-нибудь доступ к тибетскому тексту _dag snang ye shes drva ba_?


 @*Карма Палджор* может знает?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Есть ли у кого-нибудь доступ к тибетскому тексту _dag snang ye shes drva ba_?


Вообще-то это серия текстов. Терма, если память не изменяет

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я, например, всю жизнь ползуюсь Гуру-Йогой в итальянском переводе, сделанным с английского. Меня она устраивает гораздо больше, чем другие доступные мне переводы. 
> 
> И обычно делаю так - читаю все варианты садхан и смотрю, что мне чувствуется ближе.
> 
> А вообще - уже попрактиковав и поразмышляв уже со временем происходт визуализация в отрыве от слов. И уже слова неважны. По идее, целая садхана должна вообще со временем превратиться в мгновенное переживание


Любопытно бы звучал перевод на Латынь.

----------


## Greedy

> Вообще-то это серия текстов. Терма, если память не изменяет


Я вполне допускаю, что в тибетских текстах этимология и джангчуб и сангье даётся полностью одинаковая.

В данном сравнении интересен практический вопрос использования слов джанг и санг, и чуб и гье в обычной тибетской речи.
Хотело бы понять смысловую разницу между этими словами.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Любопытно бы звучал перевод на Латынь.


Можете себе представить: 

Matre et patre occisis regibusque duobus militaribus, regno unacum eo pertinentibus devastato insons evadit brahmanas. 
Matre et patre occisis regibusque duobus brahmanicis, occiso viro errante quinto insons evadit brahmanas. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В данном сравнении интересен практический вопрос использования слов джанг и санг, и чуб и гье в обычной тибетской речи.
> Хотело бы понять смысловую разницу между этими словами.


джанг имеет несколько значений, одно из которых - север.  :Smilie:  В этом значении употребляется часто.
С другой стороны и джанг и санг - глаголы. чуб по отдельности не слышал, только в сочетании джангчхуб. А вот гье - встречалось. И также может выступать в различных ролях. В тибетском языке нет такой четкой структуры глагол/существительное/прилагательное

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> В тибетском языке нет такой четкой структуры глагол/существительное/прилагательное


Это я знаю.
Особенности употребления слов это никак не отменяет.
Есть ли смысловая разница, когда тибетцы использую джанг, и когда санг (в сходных смыслах)? Или они взаимозаменяемы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть ли смысловая разница, когда тибетцы используют


Вообще-то имело бы больший смысл сравнивать исходные термины bodhi и buddha.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Правда нравится? "О Чёрный Плащ, устрани все препятствия!"


Ну, по-моему, для поколения российских 80-тников данная ассоциация будет работать на 100%:

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013), ТобаВэй (27.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Вообще-то имело бы больший смысл сравнивать исходные термины bodhi и buddha.


Общая взаимосвязь этих слов такова:
buddha — это "человек" от слова buddhi, которое означает что-то вроде "интеллекта", "восприятия". От слова budh — воспринимать, изучать.
bodhi — это что-то вроде "совершенного знания", посредством которого становятся buddha.

Таким образом Будда — это воспринимающий (познавший) совершенное знание.

Если соотносить на тибетский, то:
Словари говорят, что
chub pa — осуществлять, доводить до совершенства.
byang — очищать.
джангчхуб — очищать и совершенствовать.

sang ba — удалять.
rgyas — расцветать
сангье — удалены и расцветший.

джангчхуб сем (бодхичитта) — очищающийся и совершенствующийся ум.
джангчхуб сем па (бодхисаттва) — отважившийся очищать и совершенствовать ум.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013), Сергей Хос (11.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Любопытно бы звучал перевод на Латынь.


Это уже извращение :Smilie: Говорящих на латыни - единицы, а уж буддистов среди них - наверно - вообще единицы :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, "Далай Лама" как по-русски  будет?

----------


## Greedy

> Кстати, "Далай Лама" как по-русски  будет?


С монгольского (только первое слово) — великий учитель.
С тибетского — банановый учитель.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Кстати, "Далай Лама" как по-русски  будет?


Далай - это море, океан. Лама - пр русски это в смысле духовное лицо - учитель, пастор, епископ и тд. Патриарх возможно даже. То есть говорю же дословно переводить не получится, многое имеет поэтический, подсознательный момент, чего нет в русськом.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> С монгольского (только первое слово) — великий учитель.
> С тибетского — банановый учитель.


Сам ты банановый... А я хотел было за тебя голосовать на кресло комодератора.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> sang ba — удалять.
> rgyas — расцветать
> сангье — удалены и расцветший.


Забавно. А почему взято только одно значение? И вдобавок странное (это уже о расцветать).

sang ba - прош. вр. bsangs, буд. вр. bsang, пов. sangs чистить, очищать, удалять
byang - 1 ceвер 2 прош. вр. от 'byang ba и 'byong ba 
'byang ba - смывать; очищать 
chub pa - совершенный, законченный; безупречный
rgyas pa 1 расширяться; простираться, распространяться; расти, увеличиваться; развиваться; paспускаться(о цветах), цвести 2 pusta, pusita, spita, pusti обширный, пространный; широкий, большой; обильный; богатый (чем-л.); полный

----------

Сергей Хос (11.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сам ты банановый... А я хотел было за тебя голосовать на кресло комодератора.


Далай Лама Тендзин Гьяцо, кстати, дважды "океан" - один раз по-монгольски, второй раз - уже по значению тибетского имени.  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Далай - это море, океан. Лама - пр русски это в смысле духовное лицо - учитель, пастор, епископ и тд. Патриарх возможно даже. То есть говорю же дословно переводить не получится, многое имеет поэтический, подсознательный момент, чего нет в русськом.


Лама - это тибетский эквивалент "Гуру"




> Наиболее хорошо известный санскритский термин, обозначающий духовного учителя, – это гуру. Хотя в некоторых западных странах слово гуру связывают в отрицательном значении с главой культа, сам термин буквально означает: «некто весомый или тяжелый». 
> 
> Более того, гуру весомы и в смысле реально ощутимого присутствия. Всякий, кто хоть как-то чувствителен, в комнате с истинным гуру сразу почувствует выдающиеся качества этой личности. Так как гу также применено здесь для гухья, тайного, а ру – для рупа, тело, то полный масштаб качеств, которые во плоти представляют гуру, намного превышает наше воображение. Так что гуру – это великое существо, поскольку у здесь используется для уттара, означающего «наивысший».
> 
> Тибетцы переводят гуру как лама (bla-ma). Ла означает непревзойденный или наивысший, в то время как ма значит мать. Ламы напоминают матерей в том, что они дают внутреннее рождение тому, что является наивысшим. Другими словами, ламы – это люди, которые сверхобычно духовно развиты. Более того, ламы помогают другим в достижении подобного состояния. Слово лама, однако, имеет и более широкие соответствия.
> 
> В своем значении «непревзойденный» ла относится к бодхичитте – сердцу, полностью устремленному к просветлению, к достижению его ради других. Бодхичитта происходит из любви и сострадания. Просветление – это высший уровень духовного саморазвития, какой только возможен, достигаемый с устранением всех отрицательных характеристик и с осуществлением всех положительных качеств. Достижение его равно состоянию будды и приносит способность помогать другим наиболее полным образом, какой только возможен. Ма относится к мудрости, которая является матерью всех духовных достижений. Так что ламы сочетают сердце, полное самопожертвования, с мудростью и способны направлять других к подобным достижениям. Это и есть их достоинства, составляющие их весомость.


Из чего мы можем сделать вывод, что глубокую сакральность мы можем обнаружить и в собственном языке, не ударяясь в чрезмерную задорновщину, но и искусно формулируя сильную идеологическую базу под любой термин  :Wink: 
Каббалисты, кстати, для этого гематрию использовали - таким макаром можно теоретически обосновать что угодно, кстати, было бы вдохновение.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Далай Лама Тендзин Гьяцо, кстати, дважды "океан" - один раз по-монгольски, второй раз - уже по значению тибетского имени.


Так у всех Далай-лам Гьяцо в имени. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalai_L...of_Dalai_Lamas

«Гуру-Океан» кстати, не хуже звучит, чем «Далай-лама»  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так у всех Далай-лам Гьяцо в имени.


О! Так вот оно как. Я вот только пятого, шестого и четырнадцатого знаю по именам - тибетские имена всегда для меня имели некоторую сложность) Добавление всяких инициационных имён, названий монастырей, линий перерождения - порой всё разом в голове не укладывается  :Wink: 

(так что Далай-Лама, получается, Океан Учения в контексте "Учитель с Мудростью, безбрежной как океан").

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> О! Так вот оно как. Я вот только пятого, шестого и четырнадцатого знаю по именам - тибетские имена всегда для меня имели некоторую сложность) Добавление всяких инициационных имён, названий монастырей, линий перерождения - порой всё разом в голове не укладывается 
> 
> (так что Далай-Лама, получается, Океан Учения в контексте "Учитель с Мудростью, безбрежной как океан").


Хотя я ошибся — Гендун Друб был без Гьяцо. Хотя его ведь ретроспективно в Далай-ламы записали, а он был известным учителем, просто так не переименуешь.

----------


## Legba

Я вот хотел про страшное сказать...
С одной стороны, "Черный Плащ" и "Алмазный Кинжал" (почему кстати, кинжал, если "Гвоздь"?!) - звучит несколько забавно.
Но беда в том, что для носителей языка, сейчас, они именно так и звучат.
То есть, когда программист из Бангалора слышит "Махакала" - он слышит именно "Великий Черный".
Со всем свойственным данному словосочетанию комиксовым пафосом.
Не кажется ли вам, друзья, что нежелание переводить  - продиктовано, зачастую,
попыткой спрятать за экзотическим звучанием - собственно смысл,
не отвечающий эстетическим критериям?

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013), Чагна Дордже (11.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хотя я ошибся — Гендун Друб был без Гьяцо. Хотя его ведь ретроспективно в Далай-ламы записали, а он был известным учителем, просто так не переименуешь.


Ну прибавка к имени появилась уже после появления монголизированного титула как его "зеркало" внутри имени. Так что всё верно)

Переименоваться чтоли в "Знаньяваджр" или в "Алмазнания" для проявления идеологической позиции )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ладно уж, оставайся как есть. Я тебя так каждый раз во время гуру-йоги вспоминаю  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ладно уж, оставайся как есть. Я тебя так каждый раз во время гуру-йоги вспоминаю


Взаимно) Только во время ЛН-Прибежища, совместно со всеми участниками форума - от самых респектовых до самых баламутящих. Иногда даже хочется написать гигантский пост благодарности всем-всем людям на форуме с персональными спасибо, но это всё от несдержанности и вообще оффтопик (а также есть риск кого-то случайно забыть, что тоже неочень)  :Wink: 

Поэтому - менять ники это значит ухудшать канал связи с другими!

Жалко, себе замечание за оффтопик не выдать  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Переименоваться чтоли в "Знаньяваджр" или в "Алмазнания" для проявления идеологической позиции )))


С ваджром такая история... Возможны и более жесткие варианты, нежели "алмаз". 
Приходит на ум былинный вариант - Ведун Елдун.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С ваджром такая история... Возможны и более жесткие варианты, нежели "алмаз". 
> Приходит на ум былинный вариант - Ведун Елдун.


У меня в подписи про это есть  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Кстати да, повторю вопрос к знатокам тибетского - слово "rDo rje" имеет ли какое-то значение само по себе или является искусственно созданным как раз для того, чтобы перевести слово "vajra"? 

И что такое вообще индийская "ваджра" до сакрализации? Основные версии: 1) палица Индры 2) хитрое индийское орудие - "алмазный пестик" для пробивания доспехов, аналог кинжала для пробивания кольчуг или мизерикордии, в виде заострённого пестика с алмазным наконечником

Приведу кстати цитату из беседы с одной моей знакомой - археологом:




> Т.е. ваджра - это первым делом молниевое оружие Индры, а смыслами из более тонкой метафизики этот образ оброс уже по ходу развития традиции. В греко-римской традиции перун Зевса тоже имел нехилое значение, и тоже часто изображался в виде пучка молний - особенно у римлян, -  но вся эта символика не успела до такой степени отслоиться от своего архаического смысла, стать настолько отвлечённой. 
> 
> Названия для молнии у римлян просто более ёмкие, не сказать, чтобы специфические.
> Вот так выглядел греко-римский аналог ваджры - как  видишь, тоже "пучок лучей"


Если углубляться в задорновщину, то можно с берсеркерской пеной у рта утверждать, что Мьёльнир (семантика близка слову "молния") скандинавского асатру-бога Тора - это аналог "ваджра" Индры. В связи с этим можно поднабрать ещё пару уровней филологической шизотерики и вспомнить, что у восточных саамов (т.е. лаппландцев, которых скандинавы считали самыми сильными шаманами) молот зовётся не иначе как "Вяджар"  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Пять копеек в копилку локапализации. Сейчас читаю очередную лекцию Кена МакЛеода по лоджонгу, а он, если кто не знает, является переводчиком на английский трудов Калу Ринпоче, одной книжки Джамгона Конгтрула и чего-то там от Кармапы XV, и случайно наткнулся на момент, где он сокрушается о любви переводчиков к сокращательству.  :Smilie: 




> Student: Could I ask, from the prayer we did last night, two aspects of awakened mind?
> 
> Ken: Yes, they are usually translated as relative bodhicitta and ultimate bodhicitta or absolute bodhicitta. I prefer to translate them as awakening mind for what is ultimately true and awakening mind for what is apparently true. Okay, but they’re usually translated as relative and ultimate, or relative and absolute.
> 
> Buddhist shorthand, you know, it’s murderous. Awakening mind for what is ultimately true.

----------

Naruikazuchi (11.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати да, повторю вопрос к знатокам тибетского - слово "rDo rje" имеет ли какое-то значение само по себе или является искусственно созданным как раз для того, чтобы перевести слово "vajra"?


རྡོ་རྗེ་ значит буквально «Господь Камней»  :Smilie: 

(Р)до —камень, а (р)дже — как в «Дже Цонкхапа».

----------

Legba (11.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Лама - это тибетский эквивалент "Гуру"
> 
> 
> 
> Из чего мы можем сделать вывод, что глубокую сакральность мы можем обнаружить и в собственном языке, не ударяясь в чрезмерную задорновщину, но и искусно формулируя сильную идеологическую базу под любой термин 
> Каббалисты, кстати, для этого гематрию использовали - таким макаром можно теоретически обосновать что угодно, кстати, было бы вдохновение.


Так это ежу понятно, что лама это аналогия гуру. Но я переводил на русский лад с его особенностью, так как само слово гуру это не русское слово. И еще важный момент - лама не всегда гуру, а гуру всегда лама. То под понятие лама входит еще множество определений, которых нет в множестве гуру. Тот же ОН к примеру... или какой нибудь учитель книжный, не реализованный, или вообще и без того и этого, но знаток девок может быть лама...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вообще друзья мои, если вы более глубоко окунетесь в мир значений  слов и терминов, то увидите много интересного. Так допустим образ слова лама в сказках народов Азии часто связан со всякой похабщиной, жадностью, коварством, мелочностью и тп как например образ попа в русских народных сказках. Но, шутливо как бы подчеркивается конечно же обратная сторона медали.

----------


## Greedy

> Забавно. А почему взято только одно значение? И вдобавок странное (это уже о расцветать).


Я не претендовал на истину.
Я просто хотел показать, что даже на уровне "словарных статей" можно найти разницу в смысловой нагрузке словосочетаний джангчхуб и сангье.
Но тут желательно мнение живого тибетца, который на пальцах объяснит разницу между этими четырьмя словами.

Но факт тот, что на санскрите никаких сложностей нет. Даже если понимать budh как "очнуться", "проснуться". Никаких двойных смыслов в словах buddha и bodhi на санскрите нет.
Это их наполнение традицией, из-за чего в тибетский они перешили не как перевод, а как интерпретация смысла. Но нюансы, скорее всего, должны отражать тот факт, что сангье — это доведённый до своего завершения джангчхуб.

----------


## Greedy

> Сам ты банановый... А я хотел было за тебя голосовать на кресло комодератора.


Тут ничего не поделаешь.
По-тибетски tala — это банан или банановое дерево.
Поэтому, когда тибетец слышит словосочетание "далай-лама", то он слышит на своём языке "банановый лама". Потом уже идёт ассоциация, то "дала" — это титул "великий" (дословно, конечно, "океан"), использующий в Монголии.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Греди. Джангчуб - само состояние. А сангье - достигшая его личность. Ничего больше. Только в этом и есть основная разница, а не в неких гастрономических, то есть лингвистических изысках.

А если хотите узнать значения слрв получше, то есть тибетско тибетский словарь с разъяснением терминов.

----------


## Greedy

> Греди. Джангчуб - само состояние. А сангье - достигшая его личность. Ничего больше. Только в этом и есть основная разница, а не в неких гастрономических, то есть лингвистических изысках.


Чем buddha от bodhi отчается я знаю. А вот чем buddha от bodhisattva отличается — не совсем. Бодхисаттва по канону обладает бодхи. И также по канону бодхисаттва занимается тем, что приучает свой ум к бодхи. Но бодхи уже достигнута, обретена. Будда отличается только тем, что окончательно познакомил свой ум с бодхи — ничего, что не соотносится с бодхи для него не осталось.




> А если хотите узнать значения слрв получше, то есть тибетско тибетский словарь с разъяснением терминов.


Ссылочка есть?

Но есть ещё и другой посыл, который идёт ещё с изучения английского языка. Хорошо знать перевод слова, ещё лучше знать несколько синонимов, обозначающих то же самое. Но это всё ничто, по сравнению со знанием, когда и как каждое слово применяется сами носителями языка. Только это знание даёт понимание смысловых и контекстных нюансов. А иначе будет получаться "how much watches?" и "for whom how".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> རྡོ་རྗེ་ значит буквально «Господь Камней» 
> 
> (Р)до —камень, а (р)дже — как в «Дже Цонкхапа».


То есть таки "алмаз" без сложных смысловых игр с молниями и прочим.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но есть ещё и другой посыл, который идёт ещё с изучения английского языка. Хорошо знать перевод слова, ещё лучше знать несколько синонимов, обозначающих то же самое. Но это всё ничто, по сравнению со знанием, когда и как каждое слово применяется сами носителями языка. Только это знание даёт понимание смысловых и контекстных нюансов. А иначе будет получаться "how much watches?" и "for whom how".


Ошибочный посыл, исходящий из того что типа средний тибетец понимает язык дхармы. Носитель языка совсем не обязан знать тонкости таких вещей. Он вам скажет просто как принято употреблять то или иное выражение. И что это выражение может означать в его местности, но не во всей стране.
Поищите в сети тибетско-тибетский. Там может увидите отличие смыслов. А заодно времён и пр. А то пока у вас получился вместо будды - расцветшая клумба с цветами. Еще советую найти махавьютпати, что является фактически пособием для переводчиков  с санскрита на тибетский, составленным достаточно давно (там еще один из ваторов - Кава Палцег)

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ошибочный посыл, исходящий из того что типа средний тибетец понимает язык дхармы. Носитель языка совсем не обязан знать тонкости таких вещей. Он вам скажет просто как принято употреблять то или иное выражение. И что это выражение может означать в его местности, но не во всей стране.


Вообще, я именно на это и пытаюсь выйти. Понять, как обычные тибетцы используют слова, которые составляют два данных термина.
Объяснение терминов — это не объяснение слов. Это объяснение смысла, который вложен _традицией_ в эти термины. А мне интересно, как эти термины звучат для уха того тибетца, который никогда не слышал объяснений этих терминов, но слышал эти четыре слова, которые в них используются.




> Поищите в сети тибетско-тибетский. Там может увидите отличие смыслов. А заодно времён и пр. А то пока у вас получился вместо будды - расцветшая клумба с цветами. Еще советую найти махавьютпати, что является фактически пособием для переводчиков  с санскрита на тибетский, составленным достаточно давно (там еще один из ваторов - Кава Палцег)


Спасибо за рекомендации.
Сейчас я больше занят изучением грамматики, чтобы, как раз, свободно определять времена и прочие характеристики встречающихся слов.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тут ничего не поделаешь.
> По-тибетски tala — это банан или банановое дерево.
> Поэтому, когда тибетец слышит словосочетание "далай-лама", то он слышит на своём языке "банановый лама". Потом уже идёт ассоциация, то "дала" — это титул "великий" (дословно, конечно, "океан"), использующий в Монголии.


ཏ་ལ་ —это не банан, а какая-то пальма из листьев которой в Индии делали бумагу. Банан по-тибетски — это ངང་ལག་. Поэтому когда обычный тибетец (который санскрита не знает) слышит сочетание ཏཱ་ལའི་བླ་མ་, он слышит на своём языке «Талай-непревзойдённый», как бы уныло это ни звучало…

----------

Greedy (12.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> ཏ་ལ་ —это не банан, а какая-то пальма из листьев которой в Индии делали бумагу. Банан по-тибетски — это ངང་ལག་. Поэтому когда обычный тибетец (который санскрита не знает) слышит сочетание ཏཱ་ལའི་བླ་མ་, он слышит на своём языке «Талай-непревзойдённый», как бы уныло это ни звучало…


Спасибо.
Многие переводчики почему-то грешат, обзывая каждое второе дерево "банановым".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо.
> Многие переводчики почему-то грешат, обзывая каждое второе дерево "банановым".


Я на Тони Даффа ориентируюсь:

"Tala" the name of a type of palm tree.  Some give as the "banana" though I think that incorrect.  Acc. [TC] when the plant has its growth tip cut off, the plant does not regenerate.  The leaves of the palm were used in ancient India and surrounding countries as a writing surface, instead of paper.  Bundles of the written leaves would have two holes pierced in them and the bundle would be held together by a thread passed through the holes and then tied.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ...какая-то пальма из листьев которой в Индии делали бумагу.





> Я на Тони Даффа ориентируюсь:
> 
> "Tala" the name of a type of palm tree.  Some give as the "banana" though I think that incorrect.  Acc. [TC] when the plant has its growth tip cut off, the plant does not regenerate.  The leaves of the palm were used in ancient India and surrounding countries as a writing surface, instead of paper.  Bundles of the written leaves would have two holes pierced in them and the bundle would be held together by a thread passed through the holes and then tied.


tāla (пали) - Borassus flabellifer (Пальмировая пальма).

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спасибо.
> Многие переводчики почему-то грешат, обзывая каждое второе дерево "банановым".


Банановые деревья там тоже встречаются, когда дается метафора ствола без сердцевины. Это chu shing.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Forsh

Касательно ваджра, я для себя уже давно определил этот символ как Осознавание природы ума. Тогда естественно понятна символика божеств, держащих ваджр, процесс зарождения божества и т.д., а "алмазы" и "молнии" это уже вторичные качественные характеристики. В садхане при помощи слов формируются необходимые состояния ума и от точности формулировок во многом зависит эффективность практики. Я наверное соглашусь с необходимостью локализации текстов садхан на этапе освоения практики и не соглашусь с потерей глубины символизма для продвижения практики.

----------


## Greedy

> Касательно ваджра, я для себя уже давно определил этот символ как Осознавание природы ума...
> 
> В садхане при помощи слов формируются необходимые состояния ума и от точности формулировок во многом зависит эффективность практики. Я наверное соглашусь с необходимостью локализации текстов садхан на этапе освоения практики и не соглашусь с потерей глубины символизма для продвижения практики.


Хорошая садхана должна быть построена именно на "бытовом" символизме. А смысл символов и как их следует понимать — это объясняется учителем.
Это делает текст садханы "тайным". Его даже при желании непосвящённый в её смысл не сможет применять.

----------

Legba (13.09.2013)

----------


## Forsh

То, что вы называете "бытовым" символизмом я назвал "точностью формулировок", т.е. когда точно сформулированные фразы, вызывают конкретные реакции и переживания. Размытыми символическими формулировками этого достичь трудно. Здесь я с вами согласен.
То, что смысл символов объясняется учителем тоже безспорно, только всегда ли это находит "бытовой" т.е. конкретный отклик у практикующего, очевидно нет. Сама эта тема локализации учений говорит о "непрактичности" нелокализованного символизма. "Тайность" садханы заключается не в непонятности ее для непосвященных, а в сущностном "неявном" невербализируемом смысле, который содержится в садхане.

----------


## Greedy

> "Тайность" садханы заключается не в непонятности ее для непосвященных, а в сущностном "неявном" невербализируемом смысле, который содержится в садхане.


"Тайность" садханы заключена в том, что если в садхане написано "из слога появляется", то что на самом деле надо делать в этом случае знает только учитель.

----------


## Forsh

Тайность садханы состоит в том, что через визуализацию зарождения из слога мы постигаем "механизм" формообразования, в этом неявный значит "тайный" смысл.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ок, вот допустим - в продолжении инициативы Цхултрима попробовал перевести Прибежище из нёндро Лонгчен Ньинтик. По этому четверостишию вообще можно написать не одну книгу и пусть его правильно переведут когда-нибудь реализованные практики, которые понимают Ваджрное Прибежище на уровне ощущений, а не терминов.

Вот, например, как на русский язык можно правильно перевести "sugata" (вне контекста ЛН-Прибежища) и какова семантика перевода на тибетский?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Вот, например, как на русский язык можно правильно перевести "sugata" (вне контекста ЛН-Прибежища) и какова семантика перевода на тибетский?


Дословная: bde gshegs — блаженство, ушёл.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum

dngos может относиться к dkon mchog gsum, а не к bde gshegs.

Тогда получится To the essence of the three jewels, the Sugata; and to the three roots

----------

Aion (13.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum
> 
> dngos может относиться к dkon mchog gsum, а не к bde gshegs.
> 
> Тогда получится To the essence of the three jewels, the Sugata; and to the three roots


Может и так. Я пока не знаю, как такие слова правильно соотносить.
dngos — это не сущность, а уточняющая частица вроде "именно".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum
> 
> dngos может относиться к dkon mchog gsum, а не к bde gshegs.
> 
> Тогда получится To the essence of the three jewels, the Sugata; and to the three roots


Т.е. это такая корреляция с мнением Лонгченпы насчёт того, что основное Прибежище принимается в Будде, а не в Дхарме?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. это такая корреляция с мнением Лонгченпы насчёт того, что основное Прибежище принимается в Будде, а не в Дхарме?


Это, вообще-то, везде так. Нет текстов, где говорится, что окончательным прибежищем является что-то отличное от Будды.
Хотя очень многие гелугпинские ламы говорят, что окончательное прибежище — это Дхарма. Но ни одного коренного текста, подтверждающее это мнение, я пока не видел.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это, вообще-то, везде так. Нет текстов, где говорится, что окончательным прибежищем является что-то отличное от Будды.
> Хотя очень многие гелугпинские ламы говорят, что окончательное прибежище — это Дхарма. Но ни одного коренного текста, подтверждающее это мнения, я пока не видел.


Была на форуме тема с обсуждением этого (и даже с голосованием), где как раз выдержки приводились из текстов разных тибетских (и не только) традиций, где были очевидны расхождения старых тибетских школ и сарма. Ну и со школами южного и дальневосточного буддизма заодно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Была на форуме тема с обсуждением этого (и даже с голосованием), где как раз выдержки приводились из текстов разных тибетских (и не только) традиций, где были очевидны расхождения старых тибетских школ и сарма. Ну и со школами южного и дальневосточного буддизма заодно.


Были. Только обращение к оригиналам, а не к словам лам, которые пересказывают оригиналы, говорило о том, что в оригинале одно, а комментарии лам рассказывают другое.

Не знаю как в сакья, а в кагью опираются на позицию Асанги и "Уттаратантры", что окончательным прибежищем является только Будда.

----------

Aion (13.09.2013), Pema Sonam (13.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

Я понял! Ваджр надо переводить как Перун! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я понял! Ваджр надо переводить как Перун!


 :Big Grin:  Тю, тогда Индра - Сварог?

----------

Legba (14.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Тю, тогда Индра - Сварог?


Ну можно Зевс, или Один... По вкусу.

----------

Ашвария (14.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну можно Зевс, или Один... По вкусу.


Вы не поверите  :Smilie: 
У меня тут благодаря Вам мысль появилась:
а ведь кроме Дхармических религий аналогов Авалокитешвара в мире-то и нет.
?

----------


## Legba

> а ведь кроме Дхармических религий аналогов Авалокитешвара в мире-то и нет.
> ?


Не знаю, что такое "дхармическая религия". Склонен думать, что всякая религия мнит себя дхармической (а остальные - лажей).
Авалокитешвара, ИМХО, имеет четкий аналог - Апполон (Феб).
Начиная от имени:
श्वेतभगवती (Śvetabhagavatī) — Шветабхагавати - "Сиятельный"
Φοῖβος,  - Феб - "Лучезарный"

Ну и при желании еще много можно наспекулировать, но в другой раз)))

----------

Aion (15.09.2013), Ашвария (15.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну можно Зевс, или Один... По вкусу.


Ну не Один - Один как раз Шива скорее  :Wink:  А аналог Индры - Тор c ваджра-мьёльниром

И ещё раз запощу насчёт Зевсов и ваджров:

----------

Legba (15.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

Зачем далеко ходить. Вот местный Перун не хуже Индры может)))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum
> 
> dngos может относиться к dkon mchog gsum, а не к bde gshegs.
> 
> Тогда получится To the essence of the three jewels, the Sugata; and to the three roots


Вот интересно в связи с этим - есть где-нибудь пословная расшифровка и полный комментарий на сам текст Прибежища из предварительных практик Лонгчен Ньингтик? Все мы любим "Кунсанг Ламэ Шелунг", но там нет подборного разбора самих текстов - кто читал прочие комментарии на ЛН-нёндро?

----------


## Asanga

Может конечно переводы терминов Маргариты Кожевниковой кому то и не нравятся, но это единственный на  данный момент человек который системным и профессиональным образом подходит к вопросу терминологии:
http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/translator/

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может конечно переводы терминов Маргариты Кожевниковой кому то и не нравятся, но это единственный на  данный момент человек который системным и профессиональным образом подходит к вопросу терминологии:
> http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/translator/


Чтож она, раз взялась перевести ньингма как "старая", не перевела и названия остальных школ? Или скажем движение ('gro) к (su) Прибежищу (skyabs) перевела как Прибежище? Впрочем термин "меняющееся страдание" тоже интересен. Впрочем на этой страничке опечаток в тибетских словах - достаточно

Асанга. Окромя неё есть достаточное количество людей, которые владеют терминологией. Питерская школа - не единственная школа востоковедения.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.09.2013), Ашвария (17.09.2013), Сергей Хос (17.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2013)

----------


## Asanga

Пожалуйста представьте ссылки на источники с разработанной терминологией. Буду рад их посмотреть

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пожалуйста представьте ссылки на источники с разработанной терминологией. Буду рад их посмотреть


При желании всегда можно посмотреть и то что пишет Андросов. Ошибки в написанни тибетских слов у переводчицы.... не самый лучший показатель ее знаний. Впрочем некоторые замечания уже показал выше. Были и другие замечания, если вы вспомните прошлое

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013)

----------


## Asanga

> При желании всегда можно посмотреть и то что пишет Андросов. Ошибки в написанни тибетских слов у переводчицы.... не самый лучший показатель ее знаний. Впрочем некоторые замечания уже показал выше. Были и другие замечания, если вы вспомните прошлое


Для того чтобы быть уверенным в опечатках, лучше спросить у переводчика об источниках цитат. У тибетцев часто бывает разное написание.
Однако у Андросова я не видел словаря терминологии.
Вообще насколько я понимаю, Андросов - буддолог, а не практикующий буддист, и претензий к его переводам я слышал много в том числе и не от питерских буддистов.
А откуда вы взяли, что есть такое понятие - питерская школа. К какой школе тогда принадлежат переводы Терентьев-Кугявичус?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Для того чтобы быть уверенным в опечатках, лучше спросить у переводчика об источниках цитат. У тибетцев часто бывает разное написание.


Я вас умоляю. Термины, написание которых у Кожевниковой искажено, у тибетцев в разночтении практически не бывают. Вы можете рассказывать это кому-нибудь другому, кто с тибетским языком может быть не знаком. Некоторые вещи указанные по вашей ссылке - написаны с произношения, а не как они пишутся по тибетски. А в некоторых Маргарита "плавает", то бишь тонет
Простые примеры:
шравака пишется не nyen thos, а nyan thos
пратьекабудда не rang sang rhyas (такого буквосочетания даже в санскрите на тибетском не припомню), а rang sangs rgyas
про забавный термин "меняющееся страдание" даже и говорить не стоит.
kkhams - у неё что? заикание? Настолько сильно в тибетском слово khams не искажается
myong mongs?  Вообще-то nyon mongs

mkha ‘gro  - а где малое а в первом слоге? Забыла?
‘phyag rgya... а здесь малое а - излишек
санскр.: Гуру, тиб.: Лама... песня, да и только. не знал что тибетцы пишут на кирилице
sbying pa... А это что за зверь, если щедрость пишется sbyin pa
и так далее. достаточно безграмотно




> Однако у Андросова я не видел словаря терминологии.


Словарик терминов у него периодически переиздается. Не увидеть - трудно




> Вообще насколько я понимаю, Андросов - буддолог, а не практикующий буддист, и претензий к его переводам я слышал много в том числе и не от питерских буддистов.


Буддолог ? Извините, Василий, но это не аргумент. Стоимость такого аргумента равна нулю




> А откуда вы взяли, что есть такое понятие - питерская школа. К какой школе тогда принадлежат переводы Терентьев-Кугявичус?


Вообще-то буддология входит в число моих интересов. И о том что былоо разделение между буддологами (да и сейчас есть) - достаточно известный факт. А труды Кугявичуса...Это часом не те которые переводят заново в виду накопившихся ошибок и пр? там где про четырехчастную сангху он додумал отсебятину и пр.

Но дальше от темы пожалуй отпишусь.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013)

----------


## Asanga

> Буддолог ? Извините, Василий, но это не аргумент. Стоимость такого аргумента равна нулю


Я думаю, что исключительно важно не только быть исключительно уверенным в своих переводах, но и предпринимать попытки проверки их правильности. Именно для этого необходимо показывать их знающим тексты учителям. Поэтому хороший переводчик и буддист - неразрывные понятия для буддийского переводчика, и буддолог - это противоположность такому подходу.
Переводы Кугявичуса неоднократно таким образом проверялись еще до издания.
Например 5-й том Ламрима проверялся на длительном комментарии 5-го тома проводившемся в "Оленьем парке" в США.
Как это проводилось, рассказывает сам редактор перевода на этой странице http://dharma.ru/product/2425
Сорри, не могу вложить картинку с видео.
А.А. Терентьев рассказывал, что когда зачитывались сложные места и тибетцы сами запутывались в тексте, то нередко раздавались возгласы: "А что там Альгидас написал?"



> Вообще-то буддология входит в число моих интересов. И о том что былоо разделение между буддологами (да и сейчас есть) - достаточно известный факт. А труды Кугявичуса..


Вы так и не ответили на вопрос, к какой традиции относится переводы Терентьева-Кугявичуса.
Примеры разделения буддологов относятся не к разделению и соперничеству традиций переводов, а к противопоставлению самих себя в отношении других переводов. Вообщем-то это еще никогда никого не красило.
Я не абсолютизирую переводы Кожевниковой и Кугявичуса, в них всех полно мест которые еще надо улучшать. Даже Терентьев мне говорил, что в таком то месте в Ламриме мы перекрутили, и стало не очень понятно. Важен системный подход, в том числе к переизданию собственных текстов. Вот Вы планируете переиздать тексты Нагарджуны? Или для Вас выполненный перевод совершенен и не требует уточнений?
К слову издание сборника медитаций Кожевниковой также было сделано второй раз в котором было осуществлено множество исправлений. я не сверял с информацией на сайте. Спасибо что вы сказали, я передам Маргарите.

----------

Германн (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я думаю, что исключительно важно не только быть исключительно уверенным в своих переводах, но и предпринимать попытки проверки их правильности. Именно для этого необходимо показывать их знающим тексты учителям.


Это ваше мнение. На моей памяти некоторые кхенпо не могли понять о чем речь в достаточно простом тексте. Причина состояла просто в том, что большинство не отходит от своей традиции и от того как их обучали. То есть адекватно к тексту могут подойти не всегда. Поэтому пенять на учителей не стоит. 




> Поэтому хороший переводчик и буддист - неразрывные понятия для буддийского переводчика, и буддолог - это противоположность такому подходу.


Сори, но это фантазии. Достаточно посмотреть к Кангьюр и увидеть как хорошие буддисты были не очень хорошими переводчиками или вообще страдали склерозом (не могли тексты перенести, хотя и зубрили). Буддолог в этом плане более адекватен, поскольку менее зашорен представлениями о том как оно должно быть в тексте. Соответственно у него меньше ожиданий в отношении результата, чем у буддиста.




> Примеры разделения буддологов относятся не к разделению и соперничеству традиций переводов, а к противопоставлению самих себя в отношении других переводов. Вообщем-то это еще никогда никого не красило.


Вообще-то это имело отношение к первому. То есть и традиция переводов затрагивалась также.




> Я не абсолютизирую переводы Кожевниковой и Кугявичуса,


Да? А так похоже по вашим словам, написанным ранее.




> Вот Вы планируете переиздать тексты Нагарджуны? Или для Вас выполненный перевод совершенен и не требует уточнений?


Это которые? Муламадхьямака-карика? Юктишаштика? Какие-то другие? Спросите Андросова. Это считается его работой. Точнее числится под его авторством. Что же касается  -надо ли заново переводить или нет... лично для меня - нет (как то мне перевод не требуется). Для других - может быть.




> К слову издание сборника медитаций Кожевниковой также было сделано второй раз в котором было осуществлено множество исправлений. я не сверял с информацией на сайте. Спасибо что вы сказали, я передам Маргарите.


Про первое издание слышал много смешных откликов по принципу - лучше бы она этого не делала.

удачи

----------

Ашвария (18.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013)

----------


## Asanga

> Про первое издание слышал много смешных откликов по принципу - лучше бы она этого не делала.


Учитывая просьбы Далай-ламы не следовать догмам и практиковать на русском языке, отклики действительно смешные. 
Ваши ответы на вопросы, по поводу что Вам не требуется перевода - тоже смешно. Конечно я спрашивал требуется ли уточнение Вашему переводу. Но по всей видимости Вам такая мысль в голову не приходила. Сознание же незашоренное, как у буддолога))))

----------

Германн (19.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Учитывая просьбы Далай-ламы не следовать догмам и практиковать на русском языке, отклики действительно смешные. 
> Ваши ответы на вопросы, по поводу что Вам не требуется перевода - тоже смешно. Конечно я спрашивал требуется ли уточнение Вашему переводу. Но по всей видимости Вам такая мысль в голову не приходила. Сознание же незашоренное, как у буддолога))))


Простите что вмешиваюсь.
 Вот я не заканчивала Институт санскрита и вообще глупая. Но в своей традиции без хотя бы пересмотра оригинала или подстрочного перевода отдельных слов вообще не воспринимаю тексты, которые на русском. Так и некоторых слов в уме возникает во время прочтения текста исходное слово оригинала. Потому мне например не смешно совершенно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Учитывая просьбы Далай-ламы не следовать догмам и практиковать на русском языке, отклики действительно смешные. 
> Ваши ответы на вопросы, по поводу что Вам не требуется перевода - тоже смешно. Конечно я спрашивал требуется ли уточнение Вашему переводу. Но по всей видимости Вам такая мысль в голову не приходила. Сознание же незашоренное, как у буддолога))))


А вы невнимательны. Как это и бывает у "буддиста" (хотя где-то в ламриме сказано что при хорошей практике обостряется ум). Я вас спросил по поводу какого текста вы говорите. Муламадхьямака-карика? Юктишаштика? Если про муламадхьямака-карику, то я только помогал переводить. Это в основном перевод с санскрита (тибетское "творчество" надо многократно перепроверять, поскольку неточностей там хватает). Так что не надо мне приписывать чужих заслуг. Также относителньо того, что приходило или не приходило мне в голову - не стоит гадать подбрасывая монетку в воздух. И еще раз повторяю - если для себя, то перевод мне не нужен. Если для других, то и так некоторые вещи в переводы вносятся дополнительно по просьбам других.

А сознание незашоренное после шедры. Так что расслабтесь. Впрочем сперва сделайте столкьо же сколько тот же Андросов хотя бы, тогда сможете хоть что-то говорить о его уровне и своем. А то на словах мы все круты, а на деле? На деле оказывается что слабоваты.

Еще раз удачи. Поддевать не стоит пытаться. Вы, Василий, просто рассмешите меня. Повеселили посреди рабочей недели. И за это спасибо. 
За сим покидаю (в очередной раз) сию ветку

----------


## Asanga

> Простите что вмешиваюсь.
>  Вот я не заканчивала Институт санскрита и вообще глупая. Но в своей традиции без хотя бы пересмотра оригинала или подстрочного перевода отдельных слов вообще не воспринимаю тексты, которые на русском. Так и некоторых слов в уме возникает во время прочтения текста исходное слово оригинала. Потому мне например не смешно совершенно.


Леся, все взрослые люди, и все понимают, что есть разные традиции, кто-то не может читать по русски и принципиально читает на люом другом только не на нем. А кто-то принципиально считает, что делать это не на родном языке - уход в ритуалы без понимания того, что делаешь. Но данная ветка про локализацию терминов.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.09.2013)

----------


## Asanga

> А сознание незашоренное после шедры. Так что расслабтесь. Впрочем сперва сделайте столкьо же сколько тот же Андросов хотя бы, тогда сможете хоть что-то говорить о его уровне и своем. А то на словах мы все круты, а на деле? На деле оказывается что слабоваты.
> 
> Еще раз удачи. Поддевать не стоит пытаться. Вы, Василий, просто рассмешите меня. Повеселили посреди рабочей недели. И за это спасибо. 
> За сим покидаю (в очередной раз) сию ветку


Вот вы меня все время хотите втянуть в какие-то личные сопоставления, вместо спора о третьих лицах, который изначально предполагается. 
Мое жизненное кредо, вообще из другой области, хотя не менее значимой для общества, однако мне не приходит в голову кого-то упрекать, что он до моего уровня никогда не дотянет.
Или что кому-то далеко до уровня Терентьева-Кугявичуса. Зачем эти глупые сравнения, когда переводить еще столько текстов и надо только радоваться за другие переводы, а если в них есть неточности, то стремится их исправить, а не занимать бронебойные позиции.
Про приписывание чужих лавров, вы уж сами решите, что вы переводили, что нет, то вы сами называете эти тексты, то говорите что перевод с санскрита, а тибетское творчество надо проверять. Вы уж тогда скажите что с тибетского переводилось, что с санскрита, чтобы мы уже знали.

Поддевать вы пытаетесь Олег, хотя прекрасно понимаете, что есть много за и против к разным подходам к переводам. 

Кто из нас больше смеется, это еще спорный вопрос. :Wink: 
Прощаться не буду, как вы уже это сделали несколько раз )))

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Всем привет!

Комментарий кенпо Нагчунга из Синтри касательно строфы прибежища из Лонгчен нингтик:

Слова «В Сугате… — истинных Трех Драгоценностях»  подразумевают, что Дхарма и Сангха — это временное прибежище, а единственное окончательное прибежище — это один лишь Будда, потому что он воплощает все Три Драгоценности. Как сказал Майтрея:

Поскольку его предстоит оставить, поскольку оно непостоянно по природе, 
Поскольку они не имеют, поскольку они боятся,
Дхарма в двух своих разделах и Сангха — 
Это не окончательное прибежище.

Смысл передаваемой Дхармы — вот что нужно постичь. Если этот смысл постигнут, слова сами по себе не нужны, и их можно оставить, словно лодку, которая, когда вы переплыли реку, становится ненужной. Постигаемая Дхарма непостоянна, потому что по мере продвижения по пути вы уже не опираетесь на более ранние стадии и расстаетесь с ними. «Поскольку они не имеют» — подразумевает, что высочайшие шраваки и пратьекабудды не имеют качеств высочайших бодхисаттв, а высочайшие бодхисаттвы не имеют качеств будды. Те бодхисаттвы, которые остаются обычными существами, всё еще боятся низших миров. Вследствие всех этих четырех причин, Дхарма и Сангха — не окончательное прибежище.
Будда же, который есть окончательное прибежище, — это сущность Трех Драгоценностей, как сказано здесь:

Потому что Могущественный — это собрание или воплощение всех учений
И окончательная природа Собрания.

«В сугатах Трех Корней, истинных Трех Драгоценностях». Это первая строка молитвы прибежища в предварительных практиках Лонгчен нингтиг, см. СМВУ, с. 251. В свете объяснений кенпо Нагчунга эту строку лучше было бы перевести как «В Сугате, истинных Трех Драгоценностях, Трех Корнях».

----------

Legba (19.09.2013), Pema Sonam (19.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.09.2013), Сергей Хос (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> «В сугатах Трех Корней, истинных Трех Драгоценностях». Это первая строка молитвы прибежища в предварительных практиках Лонгчен нингтиг, см. СМВУ, с. 251. В свете объяснений кенпо Нагчунга эту строку лучше было бы перевести как «В Сугате, истинных Трех Драгоценностях, Трех Корнях».


Спасибо большое!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> «В сугатах Трех Корней, истинных Трех Драгоценностях». Это первая строка молитвы прибежища в предварительных практиках Лонгчен нингтиг, см. СМВУ, с. 251. В свете объяснений кенпо Нагчунга эту строку лучше было бы перевести как «В Сугате, истинных Трех Драгоценностях, Трех Корнях».


Смысл, то, понятен, но как именно перевести строчку (а не перекомпоновать по-другому) осталось неясным.

dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum
dkon mchog gsum — Три Драгоценности
dngos — ?
bde gshegs — Сугата
rtsa ba gsum — три корня

Вопросы здесь следующие:
1. Что означает в данном случае _dngos_, и к чему оно относится: к _dkon mchog gsum_ или к _bde gshegs_?
2. Как читается всё словосочетание _dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs_: как Три Драгоценности и Сугата или как некое их взаимоотношение?

----------


## Mylene

Братцы, а слово "лока*па*лизация" в заглавии темы - это шутка юмора или всерьез?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Братцы, а слово "лока*па*лизация" в заглавии темы это шутка юмора или всерьез?


Приспособление буддийских текстов под местных охранителей, нет?

----------


## Mylene

> Приспособление буддийских текстов под местных охранителей, нет?


Если так задумывалось, то шутка юмора и есть. С каламбуром со словом "локализация".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если так задумывалось, то шутка юмора и есть. С каламбуром со словом "локализация".


Я, знаете ли, люблю шутки и веселье - потому-то так топик и назвал. Но в каждой шутке есть доля серьёзности.

*Местная речь - это главное божество, которое нужно "подчинить", дабы оно "охраняло" Учение и способствовало практикам во всём.*

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Mylene

> Я, знаете ли, люблю шутки и веселье - потому-то так топик и назвал. Но в каждой шутке есть доля серьёзности.


Понятно. Шутки украшают жизнь.
Доля здравого смысла в локапализации действительно есть.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> мысл, то, понятен, но как именно перевести строчку (а не перекомпоновать по-другому) осталось неясным.
> 
> dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum
> dkon mchog gsum — Три Драгоценности
> dngos — ?
> bde gshegs — Сугата
> rtsa ba gsum — три корня
> 
> Вопросы здесь следующие:
> ...


Greedy,

1. dngos относится к dkon mchog gsum
2. Перечисляются разные вида прибежища: внешнее - в Сугате, истинных Трех Драгоценностях, внутреннее - Трех Корнях и далее по тексту.
Так, по крайней мере, предлагают переводить переводчики издательства Padmakara.

----------

Greedy (19.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> 1. dngos относится к dkon mchog gsum


Почему же тогда слово _dngos_ переводится как "истинных". Даже в русском — это совершенно неверная коннотация с некими истинными и ложными Тремя Драгоценностями.

Например, фраза _sangs rgyas dngos_ означает "лично в Будде", "Будда лично".




> 2. Перечисляются разные вида прибежища: внешнее - в Сугате, истинных Трех Драгоценностях, внутреннее - Трех Корнях и далее по тексту.
> Так, по крайней мере, предлагают переводить переводчики издательства Padmakara.


С этим я был изначально согласен.
Получается, что фраза _dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum_ переводится:
_Непосредственно в Трёх Драгоценностях, Сугате, трёх корнях..._

В связи с чем и возник основной вопрос: Сугата упоминается исключительно как акцент того, что прибежище принимается в Будде (Сугате) или имеет какой-то иной смысл.
Судя по всему, иного смысла нет.

Сначала идут "Три Драгоценности", как общебуддийское прибежище, потом "Будда", как общемахаянское прибежище, а потом три корня, как общеваджраянское прибежище. Дальше идут уже особое прибежище (в природе бодхичитты — методах контроля каналов, ветров и капель) и внутреннее прибежище (в мандале трёх кай).

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Если все-таки обратиться к Кунсанг ламэ шалунг - там перечисляются четыре вида прибежища, а не пять.
Поэтому Сугата относится к Трем Драгоценностям, а не выделяется в отдельное общемахаянское прибежище (вот такая фишка :Smilie: 

1] Согласно обычным колесницам , прибежище принимают, признавая Будду как учителя, Дхарму как путь, а Сангху как спутников, помогающих успешно следовать пути. 
[2] Согласно методам, свойственным особой колеснице Тайной Мантры, прибежище принимают, поднося Гуру свои тело, речь и ум, полагаясь на Дэва как на опору, а на Дакини — как на спутников. 
[3] Согласно наилучшему методу Ваджрной Сущности , на быстром пути прибежище принимают, используя нади, управляя пранами и очищая бинду, которые становятся, соответственно, нирманакаей, самбхогакаей и дхармакаей. 
[4] [Прибежище дзогчена] высшее безошибочное Ваджрное Прибежище в естественном состоянии опирается на великую неразделимую изначальную мудрость, сущность которой — пустота , природа — ясность , а сострадание — вездесущность ; она пребывает в умах божеств прибежища как конечная цель, которую нужно осуществить в собственном уме. Здесь прибежище принимают в состоянии выхода за пределы понятий.

----------


## Кунсанг

Как понимается dngos связывает между собой Три Драгоценности и дешег цава сум  

gnyis pa skyabs su 'gro ba ni/

dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum
rtsa rlung thig le'i rang bzhin byang chub sems
ngo bo rang bzhin thugs rje'i dkyil 'khor la
byang chub snying po'i bar du skyabs su mchi

Сугаты, Три Корня – явленные Три Драгоценности,
Бодхичитта – природа каналов, энергетических ветров и капель,
Мандала сострадания, природы, сущности, 
Прихожу под Ваше Покровительство вплоть до (достижения) сердца Пробуждения!

Или:

К Сугатам, Трем Корням - воплощению (сущности и т.д.) Трех Драгоценностей,
К бодхичитте - природе каналов, ветров и капель,
К мандале сострадания - природе сущности, 
Вплоть до сердца Пробуждения прихожу под Покровительство!

 dngos - real[ity], [real] existence [-t]/ thing, matter, material, (objective entity, substance, substantiality, property, goods, given thing, perceivable entity serving as a base for cognition/ imputation, substance, substantial entity, functional/ effective thing, that which is able to perform a function, subject, category, that which corresponds to the meaning of a word, fact, phenomena, activity, being, essence, article (in a household, (conditioned entity, {yod pa}, {ngo bo}, nature, {dgongs pa}, meaning, solidity, impermanent thing, objects, Bhava, (8th year, male wood dog {shing pho khyi}, topic, exist[ent], ground luminosity, actual[ly][ity], incarnate, genuine, explicit, direct, proper, full, concrete[ness], manifest, the main [part], embodiment; 1) direct, in person, face to face unconcealed perception; 2) directly, not through another; 3) not made up/ false but true/ original, genuine [IW] 

 dngos - material reality, real, actual, explicit, in person, original, reality, very self, proper, genuine, true, positive, chief, principal, concreteness [JV] 

 dngos - five meanings acc to Bodong: 1) actual, true [opp to {btags pa ba} metaphorical]. 2) principal, primary [opp to {zhar} secondary]. 3) explicit [clearly indicated by words and so forth, opp to {shugs} implicit]. 4) direct [without intermediary, opp to {rgyud} indirect]. 5) self [opp to {gzhan} other] [ggd] [ry]

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как понимается dngos связывает между собой Три Драгоценности и дешег цава сум


Кунсанг, вы хотите сказать, что под "сугатами" понимают Гуру, Дева, Дакини? 
Этож уже обсуждалось выше с точки зрения ньингмапинских же комментариев.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, вы хотите сказать, что под "сугатами" понимают Гуру, Дева, Дакини? 
> Этож уже обсуждалось выше с точки зрения ньингмапинских же комментариев.


Я так понял, что Три Корня и Сугаты являют собой фактически Три Драгоценности. Об этом речь вроде в молитве.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я так понял, что Три Корня *и* Сугаты являют собой фактически Три Драгоценности. Об этом речь вроде в молитве.


А почему "сугаты" во множественном числе? Кто они такие, "сугаты", если они не Три Корня или не Три Драгоценности?

----------


## Greedy

> Если все-таки обратиться к Кунсанг ламэ шалунг - там перечисляются четыре вида прибежища, а не пять.


Это снова возвращает к вопросу о том, как следует трактовать _dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs_, и в частности _bde gshegs_ в этой строчке.

Потому что в объяснении не говорится, что 



> 1] Согласно обычным колесницам , прибежище принимают, признавая Будду как учителя, Дхарму как путь, а Сангху как спутников, помогающих успешно следовать пути.


Сугата как-то особым образом выделяется из Трёх Драгоценностей. С чем Вы согласны:



> Поэтому Сугата относится к Трем Драгоценностям, а не выделяется в отдельное общемахаянское прибежище (вот такая фишка


Поэтому нужно более обстоятельное объяснение, что в формуле прибежища делает Сугата, потому что понимать это как:
_Принимаю прибежище в Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе, Будде (Сугате)_ — неверно.
Также как неверно понимать _"Принимаю прибежище в Будде (Сугате) из Будды-Дхармы-Сангхи"_.


Есть другой вариант перевода, где _bde gshegs_ относится к _rtsa ba gsum_.
Это, кстати, может иметь смысл. "Три Корня Сугаты".

Тогда получается:
_dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum_
_Непосредственно в Трёх Драгоценностях, трёх корнях Сугаты, ..._

----------


## Greedy

Что такое "три корня", "три драгоценности" и "сугата" вполне понятно. Непонятно как их корректно разместить, чтобы это была не выдумка, а соответствие тексту и смыслу.

Другие строчки довольно просты:
rtsa rlung thig le*'i* rang bzhin byang chub sems
Природа бодхичитты трёх (каналов, ветров, капель).

ngo bo rang bzhin thugs rje*'i* dkyil 'khor la
Мандала трёх (сущности, природы, сочувствия).

----------


## Кунсанг

> А почему "сугаты" во множественном числе? Кто они такие, "сугаты", если они не Три Корня или не Три Драгоценности?


Там и говорится, подчеркивается аспект каждого Прибежища через аспект природы - раншин или сущностной, истинной природы. Сущность главный смысл в этой молитве. В каждой строке идет красной нитью. Сущность Трех Драгоценных- Сугаты и Три Корня. Сущность бодхичитты - каналы, ветра и капли. Хотя в тексте и не говорится во множественном числе о них, это не так страшно, упоминать их во множественном числе. _Непосредственно в Трех Драгоценностях_ как у Гриди, думаю это неправильный перевод.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> *Сущность* Трех Драгоценных- Сугаты и Три Корня. ... _Непосредственно в Трех Драгоценностях_ как у Гриди, думаю это неправильный перевод.


Где Вы в первой строчке берёте слово "сущность"? 
_dngos_ в значении _rang bzhin_ не используется. А все контекстные его использования указывают, что это указательная частица.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Где Вы в первой строчке берёте слово "сущность"? 
> _dngos_ в значении _rang bzhin_ не используется. А все контекстные его использования указывают, что это указательная частица.


Я имею в виду по смыслу там идет сущность. Кстати у нгой и такой перевод есть как сущность, природа. Но мне больше нравится нгой как воплощение.
Например, 

гялва кюн нгой - джецун Цонкапа
Воплощение всех будд- Досточтимый Цонкапа

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> _Природа бодхичитты трёх (каналов, ветров, капель)._


А почему там скобки вместо, скажем, двоеточия? А _трёх_ зачем?

----------


## Greedy

> А почему там скобки вместо, скажем, двоеточия? А _трёх_ зачем?


Это было объяснение перевода, а не сам перевод.

----------


## Greedy

> Я имею в виду по смыслу там идет сущность.


В этом есть опасность. Можно переводить смыслом (тогда можно не особо запариваться точностью соответствия словам оригинала). Но кто сказал, что Вы, я или кто-то другой точно понимает смысл, который вложен именно в эти строчки? Кто сказал, что тибетец, который никогда не слышал подробных объяснений, но услышав этот набор слов, поймёт их взаимное соотношение также, как и мы?




> Кстати у нгой и такой перевод есть как сущность, природа. Но мне больше нравится нгой как воплощение.
> Например, 
> 
> гялва кюн нгой - джецун Цонкапа
> Воплощение всех будд- Досточтимый Цонкапа


В Вашем примере нгой — это тоже не природа, сущность.
dngos действительно переводится и как воплощение. Но воплощение — это не природа чего-то, а проявление чего-то.

В этом случае, если переводить таким образом, то получается:
_dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum_
_Воплощение Трёх Драгоценностей — Три Корня Сугаты._

Кстати, вполне возможный смысл:
_В воплощении Трёх Драгоценностей — трёх корнях Сугаты,..._

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Друзья,

У меня на мыслетворчество времени нет - я лучше поэтов Серебряного века почитаю :Smilie: 
Все, что хотел сказать по данной теме - см. мой пост № 170.

В Сугате - истинных Трех Драгоценностях... (меня вполне устраивает вариант перевода, предложенный "Падмакарой" и основанный на комментариях кенпо Нагчунга).

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.09.2013), Нико (19.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Вашем примере нгой — это тоже не природа, сущность.
> dngos действительно переводится и как воплощение. Но воплощение — это не природа чего-то, а проявление чего-то.
> 
> В этом случае, если переводить таким образом, то получается:
> _dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum_
> _Воплощение Трёх Драгоценностей — Три Корня Сугаты._
> 
> Кстати, вполне возможный смысл:
> _В воплощении Трёх Драгоценностей — трёх корнях Сугаты,..._


Нгой это помимо явленного, суть, сущность чего-либо и природа. 

dngos - real[ity], [real] existence [-t]/ thing, matter, material, (objective entity, substance, substantiality, property, goods, given thing, perceivable entity serving as a base for cognition/ imputation, substance, substantial entity, functional/ effective thing, that which is able to perform a function, subject, category, that which corresponds to the meaning of a word, fact, phenomena, activity, being, essence, article (in a household, (conditioned entity, {yod pa}, {ngo bo}, nature, {dgongs pa}, meaning, solidity, impermanent thing, objects, Bhava, (8th year, male wood dog {shing pho khyi}, topic, exist[ent], ground luminosity, actual[ly][ity], incarnate, genuine, explicit, direct, proper, full, concrete[ness], manifest, the main [part], embodiment; 1) direct, in person, face to face unconcealed perception; 2) directly, not through another; 3) not made up/ false but true/ original, genuine [IW]

----------


## Greedy

Для меня ещё загадка, что на русском может значит фраза "сугата трёх корней".
Сугата — это Будда, или состояние Будды, связанное с блаженством. Под тремя корнями всегда подразумевалось средство, ведущее к этому достижению. Также, принцип построения тибетских выражений говорит, что это не может быть "сугата трёх корней". Либо раздельно "сугата и три корня", либо "три корня сугаты".

----------


## Greedy

> Нгой это помимо явленного, суть, сущность чего-либо и природа.


Всё решается примерами.
Приведите примеры тибетских выражений, где нгой используется в значении указания на природу чего-то?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Для меня ещё загадка, что на русском может значит фраза "сугата трёх корней".
> Сугата — это Будда, или состояние Будды, связанное с блаженством. Под тремя корнями всегда подразумевалось средство, ведущее к этому достижению. Также, принцип построения тибетских выражений говорит, что это не может быть "сугата трёх корней". Либо раздельно "сугата и три корня", либо "три корня сугаты".


Хотя все конечно может быть, но здесь не подразумевается ни Сугата Трех корней, ни Три Корня Сугаты. Имеется в виду Сугаты и Три Корня, то есть Будды, Гуру, йидамы и дакини по сути воплощают собой Три Драгоценности.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Всё решается примерами.
> Приведите примеры тибетских выражений, где нгой используется в значении указания на природу чего-то?


http://rywiki.tsadra.org/index.php/dngos_gnas

----------


## Greedy

> http://rywiki.tsadra.org/index.php/dngos_gnas


Это не пример, а словарная статья.
Пример, это то, как Вы привели с джецуном Цонкапой.

----------


## Greedy

> Хотя все конечно может быть, но здесь не подразумевается ни Сугата Трех корней, ни Три Корня Сугаты. Имеется в виду Сугаты и Три Корня, то есть Будды, Гуру, йидамы и дакини по сути воплощают собой Три Драгоценности.


Тогда мы приходим к такому переводу:
_В воплощении Трёх Драгоценностей — Сугате и Трёх Корнях,..._
Но здесь тоже есть недостаток, потому что в Трёх Корнях Будду представляет Гуру, который и является воплощением Будды.

И ещё необходимо понять смысл использования именно слова Сугата, а не Будда.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не пример, а словарная статья.
> Пример, это то, как Вы привели с джецуном Цонкапой.


dngos po gshis kyi 'dug tshul - basic nature of things [ry] 

 dngos po gshis kyi gnas lugs - Essential nature of things [ry] 

 dngos po gshis kyi gnas lugs - essential nature of things [IW] 

 dngos po gshis gyi don - the absolute nature of things [ry]

----------


## Кунсанг

> Тогда мы приходим к такому переводу:
> _В воплощении Трёх Драгоценностей — Сугате и Трёх Корнях,..._
> Но здесь тоже есть недостаток, потому что в Трёх Корнях Будду представляет Гуру, который и является воплощением Будды.
> 
> И ещё необходимо понять смысл использования именно слова Сугата, а не Будда.


Тоже немного непонятно, но в комменте Учителя выше уточняется, почему Сугата выделяется здесь особо. Это происходит в силу причины того, что Будда является высшим Прибежищем.

Слова «В Сугате… — истинных Трех Драгоценностях» подразумевают, что Дхарма и Сангха — это временное прибежище, а единственное окончательное прибежище — это один лишь Будда, потому что он воплощает все Три Драгоценности. Как сказал Майтрея:

----------


## Кунсанг

> И ещё необходимо понять смысл использования именно слова Сугата, а не Будда.


Наверное, потому что путь тантры связывают с блаженством. Путь блаженства. А Сугата это буквально - Ушедший к блаженству.

----------


## Greedy

> Тоже немного непонятно, но в комменте Учителя выше уточняется, почему Сугата выделяется здесь особо. Это происходит в силу причины того, что Будда является высшим Прибежищем.


Было бы так, говорилось бы Будда, а не Сугата.
Поэтому, нужно ещё какое-то объяснение, почему Сугата и Три Корня, а не Три Корня Сугаты.

К тому же, Сугата никак не тянет на воплощение/природу Трёх Драгоценностей, так как это один из её членов.

----------


## Greedy

> dngos po gshis kyi 'dug tshul - basic nature of things [ry] 
> 
>  dngos po gshis kyi gnas lugs - Essential nature of things [ry] 
> 
>  dngos po gshis kyi gnas lugs - essential nature of things [IW] 
> 
>  dngos po gshis gyi don - the absolute nature of things [ry]


dngos po gshis = dngos po + gshis = вещи + природа, т. е. природа вещей.
Ваши примеры подтверждают обратное. dngos — это не природа.
Можете поискать по gshis kyi, чтобы убедиться, что именно это часть отвечает за "_какая-то_ природа"

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хотя все конечно может быть, но здесь не подразумевается ни Сугата Трех корней, ни Три Корня Сугаты. Имеется в виду Сугаты и Три Корня, то есть Будды, Гуру, йидамы и дакини по сути воплощают собой Три Драгоценности.


В три драгоценности тоже входит будда. Получается, будда-сугата воплощает сам себя.

----------


## Кунсанг

> В три драгоценности тоже входит будда. Получается, будда-сугата воплощает сам себя.


Ну да, Будда это Будда получается. Когда некто становится Буддой, он сразу становится всем тройственным Прибежищем. Помимо себя как Будды он воплощает Дхарму и Сангху. Его ум это Будда, его речь это Дхарма и его тело это Сангха.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Иначе, противоречие получается, что если Денис не воплощает Дениса, то он не Денис тогда, а кто-то другой, но не Денис.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вообще, по комментарию кхенпо Нагчунга из Синтри и логичным выкладкам Кунсанга наиболее логичным выглядит перевод *dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum* как "_В сути Трёх Драгоценностей и Трёх Корней - Сугате (Будде)_".

Остально можно примерно так попробовать трактовать

*tsa rlung thig le'i rang bzhin byang chub sems*
В сути Каналов, Праны и Бинду - бодхичитте

*ngo bo rang bzhin thugs rje'i dkyil 'khor la*
В сути мандалы Сущности (Пустоты), Природы (Ясности), энергии Сострадания (Вездесущности) - (в изначальной мудрости)

*byang chub snying po'i bar du skyabs su mchi*
Принимаю Прибежище вплоть до окончательного Пробуждения

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Вообще, по комментарию кхенпо Синтри и логичным выкладкам Кунсанга наиболее логичным выглядит перевод *dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum* как "_В сути Трёх Драгоценностей и Трёх Корней - Сугате (Будде)_".


Это уже совсем вольное отношение к написанному на тибетском.
И в отношении dngos Кунсанг так и не привёл выражений, где это слово используется в значении "природа", "суть" и т. д.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это уже совсем вольное отношение к написанному на тибетском.
> И в отношении dngos Кунсанг так и не привёл выражений, где это слово используется в значении "природа", "суть" и т. д.


Кажется, единственный выход - найти разные комментарии на сам текст sngon 'gro от учителей линии.
Хотя уже по крайней мере комментарий кхенпо Нагчунга приведён.

Плюс - текст Прибежища на тибетском представляет поэтиеческо-символическую форму, которая может быть разархивированна совершенно по-разному, а не единственным верным образом, что усложняет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А вот ещё вариант перевода

Совершенно случайно через поисковик вышел на этот вот проект перевода Нёндро (!!!)
В общем, тяжек он - процес локапализации, как видим)

----------


## Greedy

> *ngo bo rang bzhin thugs rje'i dkyil 'khor la*
> В сути мандалы Сущности (Пустоты), Природы (Ясности), энергии Сострадания (Вездесущности) - (в изначальной мудрости)


Нет в тибетском никакой "сути" мандалы. Просто мандала трёх.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет в тибетском никакой "сути" мандалы. Просто мандала трёх.


ngo bo

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот это кстати весьма круто:




> Патрул Ринпоче благословил на создание поэтического Нёдро, и просил прислать перевод. Русскоязычные практикующие помогут ему понять смысл, дословно переведя стихи на тибетский либо английский.
> Есть еще идея, просить Ринпоче после завершения перевода прочитать Нёдро на русском и тем самым дать русскоязычным буддистам передачу.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это уже совсем вольное отношение к написанному на тибетском.
> И в отношении dngos Кунсанг так и не привёл выражений, где это слово используется в значении "природа", "суть" и т. д.


rang gi dngos po - own nature - собственная природа. 

См. 287 сноску http://books.google.ru/books?id=z8s1...nature&f=false

Было бы немного странно, если бы нгой по не употреблялось в значении - сущность, природа и т.д. в выражениях, когда в словаре эти значения у него есть.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот это кстати весьма круто:


Я надеюсь, сделают хороший перевод в итоге! Собственно, синхрония - совершенно случайно нашлось в поисковике - и тут я понял, про что мне @*Pema Kalzang* рассказывал.

Как видим, в этом переводе решили не переводить ВСЕ термины, а также пошли по пути эквиметричности, но подробности (сохранение стихотворного размера при увеличении объёма), может круто получиться. Вот если бы ещё ученики Патрула Ринпоче обратились за комментарием по строфам Прибежища, который тут уже так рьяно разбирается (по поводу Сугаты/Сугат, например) - было бы тоже здорово, так как судя по всему - ученики Патрула Ринпоче переводят первую строчку как "Сугаты Трёх Корней".

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> rang gi dngos po - own nature - собственная природа. 
> 
> См. 287 сноску http://books.google.ru/books?id=z8s1...nature&f=false


287 сноска мне недоступна  :Frown: 
Предполагаю, что там на _rang gi dngos po_.
Например, в _rang gi dngos po stong pa nyid_.
Что это? Пустота собственной природы? Или пустота собственной сущности?
Можно сравнить с другим выражением: _gzhan gyi dngos po stong pa nyid_ — пустота сущности другого (или пустота природы? другого).

Хотя, если переводить совсем корректно, то написано в первом случае — пустота сущности своя, а во втором — пустота сущности у другого.
Сущность, в данном случае, не выступает в роли "природы", а выступает, как и во всех других выражениях, воплощением природы. Пустота сущности — это природа. Эта природа воплощена — через сущность.
Если совсем дословно переводить, то это _пустота "вещи" своя_ и _пустота "вещи" у другого_.




> Было бы немного странно, если бы нгой по не употреблялось в значении - сущность, природа и т.д. в выражениях, когда в словаре эти значения у него есть.


В значении "сущность" — употребляется, в значении "природа" — нет. Но при этом "сущность" != "природа". "Сущность" = выражение/воплощение "природы".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ссылка в тему топика ПРОЕКТ: ОБЩЕСТВО ПЕРЕЛОЖЕНИЯ БУДДИЙСКОГО КАНОНА НА СТИХИ

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Может конечно переводы терминов Маргариты Кожевниковой кому то и не нравятся, но это единственный на  данный момент человек который системным и профессиональным образом подходит к вопросу терминологии:
> http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/translator/


Ничего личного, я искренне уважаю всех переводчиков, но я эту книгу М.Кожевниковой читаю всегда с количествами легких шоков. Даже слово"лежание" при описании позы сна повергает меня в удивление. Я бы никогда не сказала бы так по-русски сама. И никто бы не сказал.  Удивительно, что муж Андрей Терентьев, давая нам нартанговские переводы, совершенно не состыкуется с манерой своей жены в переводе. :Smilie: 

И я мысленно все равно возвращаюсь к устоявшимся у меня в уме переводам. Меня, кстати, вполне устраивали переводы Р.Н.Крапивиной. "Ум и знание", например. Глаз не придирается ни к чему. У Кугявичуса тоже. Ну, и не буду упоминать еще многих - которые хорошо переводят.  :Smilie:  Они есть тут :Smilie: 

Вообще каждый из нас многолетне подстраивал под свое восприятие дхармические понятия, на уровне ощущения, и есть переводы, которые режут слух в своих попытках обруссифицировать то, что нельзя обруссифицировать. Уже некоторых садхан видела переводов 10, в каждом были свои сильные и слабые стороны, но нельзя было создать нечто идеальное из них в одном варианте - настолько разный слог и подход у переводчиков. Пушкин. может. и перевел бы хорошо :Smilie: 

Так и лезет все из дыр - заткнешь одну - откроется другая: подправишь точный перевод - станет некрасивым и режущим слух, подправишь стихотворную форму, надо исказить  одно понятие в угоду другому, ищешь аналог, адекватный тибетскому, и такого равнозначного просто нет в русском языке. Точно также, как в русском языке, есть многозначные многопонятийные слова, которые вообще застрелись - но точно не переведешь. 

Карма Палджор, Нико сто раз права - есть уже нормальные системы перевода, устоявшиеся. Дело только за тем, что каждый из нас начнет в себе оттачивать суть понятия и слова. Все равно все упирается в личное понимание каждого. 

Еше, эта тема утопическая. Единой директивы по России не будет. И переводчики никогда не договорятся, а только поссорятся..... И вообще сие не только не вносит ясности, а запутывает ум. 

Любой термин годами "подкручивала", пока он не "устоялся" в форме мне лично удобной. А Вы, Еше, предлагаете создать единый язык, всем понятный. При том, что дхармический тибетский вообще труден.

Нико, у Терентьева все еще "устремленность" - если смотреть в двухтомник Ламрима 2007г.

----------

Нико (22.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ссылка в тему топика ПРОЕКТ: ОБЩЕСТВО ПЕРЕЛОЖЕНИЯ БУДДИЙСКОГО КАНОНА НА СТИХИ


Благое начинанье
До сансары окончанья!  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Читаю сейчас Нагрим 3 том, и думаю, - а зачем колесо-то изобретать? У меня есть с десяток любимых переводчиков, и задача читателя - подстроиться под перевод :Smilie: 

Перевод всегда хорош ПОНИМАНИЕМ ЧИТАТЕЛЯ :Smilie:  И добросовестный читатель уж отточит ля себя термин сверением различных источников и почитав основы в разном изложении. Это исключительно индивидуальная работа. И по моему понятию никто тебе идеально никакой термин не объяснит. Это твоя лично подстройка. А садханы, думаю, надо читать в том виде, который издали центры, к которым приезжали ламы и делали передачу. И благословили распространение садхан.

Нико, кстати, у ламы Олега хорошо читаются "Тайная космология Дзогчен","Ваджрный туз", "Откровения тибетских отшельников", мне, как читательнице, нравятся, а дхармических всех тонкостей я пока не разумею. :Smilie:  думаю, вообще мало найдется таких, кто все очень хорошо разумеет - как ему не разжевывай :Smilie: 

Я вообще люблю каждого переводчика особо и принимаю - они все самобытные, и каждый приносит свою пользу.

----------

Нико (22.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Читаю милых дам по диагонали, пропуская общие предсказуемые места. Но даже в таком формате есть моменты, где можно согласиться: *идеальный литургический перевод на русский в современных условиях - это перевод силами отдельной религиозной общины (какого-либо БЦ), которая этот перевод утверждает у "курирующего" наставника-тибетца, в следствии чего текст благославляется (или в нём находятся ошибки) и затем по нему идёт практика.* А когда дано благославление - то всякие критические замечания со стороны уже не играют особой роли, поэтому надо делать переводы качественными.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А также - ещё раз к Прибежищу из предварительных практик Лонгчен Ньинтик:




> As for the method of taking refuge, the field of merit should be visualized according to the descriptions in the various commentaries. Then:
> 
> The Buddha, Dharma and Sangha are supreme among all that is rare, like a priceless jewel. They constitute the *outer refuge*. The real essence or embodiment of these three is the Sugata, the Buddha, as it says in the Sublime Continuum (Gyü Lama):
> 
> *The single refuge is the Buddha.*
> 
> The three roots are the lama, yidam and khandro, the *inner refuge* of the secret mantrayana. They are like the root or the basis for all the positive accumulations until you attain enlightenment. 
> 
> Taking refuge in order to use the channels as the nirmanakaya, train the inner air as the sambhogakaya, and purify the tiklés—whose nature is the bodhichitta—as the dharmakaya is the *secret refuge*. 
> ...


Т.е. когда у нас в формуле Прибежища переводят строчку как Сугаты (во множественном числе) - это неправильно, судя по всему.

Правильная формулировка "_В Сугате (Будде) - сущности Трёх Драгоценностей_".

В итоге, полный перевод таков:

*dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs rtsa ba gsum*
_В Сугате - сущности Трёх Драгоценностей, Трёх Корнях_

*rtsa rlung thig le'i rang bzhin byang chub sems*
_В каналах, ветрах, каплях бодхичитты_

*ngo bo rang bzhin thugs rje'i dkyil 'khor la*
_В мандале (пустотной) Сущности, в (ясной) Природе и (во всепроникающей энергии) Сострадания_

*byang chub snying po'i bar du skyabs su mchi*
_Я принимаю Прибежище вплоть до достижения окончательного Пробуждения_

----------

Greedy (23.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. когда у нас в формуле Прибежища переводят строчку как Сугаты (во множественном числе) - это неправильно, судя по всему.
> 
> Правильная формулировка "_В Сугате (Будде) - сущности Трёх Драгоценностей_".


Отличный комментарий. Он даёт и понимает слова _dngos_ и _bde gshegs_ (embodiment и Сугата)

Я против слово "сущность", потому что на русском многие путают слово "сущность" со словом "природа".
Природа — понятие абстрактное. Какова природа дерева?
А воплощение — это конкретная "вещь", которая представляет собой обсуждаемый предмет: Сугата воплощает в себе все три Драгоценности. Это не "природа" Трёх Драгоценностей (они не сделаны из Сугаты).

_dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs [,] rtsa ba gsum_
_В воплощении Трёх Драгоценностей — Сугате, в "трёх корнях",.._

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Сергей Хос (26.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Отличный комментарий. Он даёт и понимает слова _dngos_ и _bde gshegs_ (embodiment и Сугата)
> 
> Я против слово "сущность", потому что на русском многие путают слово "сущность" со словом "природа".
> Природа — понятие абстрактное. Какова природа дерева?
> А воплощение — это конкретная "вещь", которая представляет собой обсуждаемый предмет: Сугата воплощает в себе все три Драгоценности. Это не "природа" Трёх Драгоценностей (они не сделаны из Сугаты).
> 
> _dkon mchog gsum dngos bde gshegs [,] rtsa ba gsum_
> _В воплощении Трёх Драгоценностей — Сугате, в "трёх корнях",.._


Пожалуй, в воплощении, да.

А также - БЛАГОСЛАВИ БУДДА ПУНКТУАЦИЮ, ДРЕВНИМ ПОКОЛЕНИЯМ НЕ ВЕДОМУЮ!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

А вот к комментарию ко второй строчке есть вопросы. Не соотносится он у меня пока с тем, что есть про Трикаю у Лонгченпы в переводах ламы Олега.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А вот к комментарию ко второй строчке есть вопросы. Не соотносится он у меня пока с тем, что есть про Трикаю у Лонгченпы в переводах ламы Олега.


Про трансформацию тонкой физиологии в Трикаю? Дзонгсар Кхьенце в "Предварительные Практики Лонгчен Ньинтик" говорит то же самое, что и Чокьи Драгпа. Чуть позже цитату приведу.

----------


## Greedy

> Про трансформацию тонкой физиологии в Трикаю? Дзонгсар Кхьенце в "Предварительные Практики Лонгчен Ньинтик" говорит то же самое, что и Чокьи Драгпа. Чуть позже цитату приведу.


Жду.
И тогда надо что-то делать с переводом трудов Лонгченпы ламой Олегом, где трикая объявляется тождественной "трём характеристикам реальности".
Т. е. вопрос стоит несколько не в том, преобразуется ли тонкая физиология в трикаю, а тождественная ли она ей?

Если не тождественна, то этот перевод:
_Taking refuge in order to use the channels as the nirmanakaya, train the inner air as the sambhogakaya, and purify the tiklés—whose nature is the bodhichitta—as the dharmakaya is the secret refuge._

Некорректен. Не использовать каналы как нирманакаю, а использовать каналы, как средство обретения (актуализации) нирманакаи.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Жду.
> И тогда надо что-то делать с переводом трудов Лонгченпы ламой Олегом, где трикая объявляется тождественной "трём характеристикам реальности".
> Т. е. вопрос стоит несколько не в том, преобразуется ли тонкая физиология в трикаю, а тождественная ли она ей?
> 
> Если не тождественна, то этот перевод:
> _Taking refuge in order to use the channels as the nirmanakaya, train the inner air as the sambhogakaya, and purify the tiklés—whose nature is the bodhichitta—as the dharmakaya is the secret refuge._
> 
> Некорректен. Не использовать каналы как нирманакаю, а использовать каналы, как средство обретения (актуализации) нирманакаи.


Собственно, где ДКР точно подтверждает комментарий Чокьи Драгпо, не нашёл. Но там другое интересное:




> The concept of dakini is very complex. Prana, which is the wind, movement, energy, or activity is the dakini. So the wind is the outer form, or the outer expression of the dakini. Ordinarily, when talking about the dakini, we always seem to have in mind beautiful lady. I guess that is a fairly limited understanding of the dakini. In fact, the dakini is the activity aspect of the buddha nature. The purity aspect is the nadi, which are the veins or channels. And the essence aspect of the buddha nature is bindu, which is guru. In other words, guru, deva and dakini are one essence, three aspects. But this is something you will come to learn slowly so there is no need to worry. 
> 
> In the ngondro, thre is a tendency to briefly mention words like this. Later on down the track, in the more elaborate teachings, and when you recieve teachings on the developing meditation, then you will understand. Anyhow, it is good to put these terms in you head so that you get used to them. Of course, this is not the only purpose, since in the Longchen Nyigtik Ngondro you are also taking refuge to prana, nadi and bindu.


Т.е. есть такая мысль по Уттаратантре: "_Сугата - сущность Трёх Прибежищ_", потому как имеется в виду именно Природа Будды (Сугата) как сущность Трёх Драгоценностей и главное Прибежище. Три Корня/тонкая анатомия/изначальная мудрость-предзнание - это описания и методы познания Природы Будды: дакини - прана - (сострадательная) активность Природы Будды; дэват - нади - ясность Природы Будды, Гуру - Бинду Бодхичитты - Пустотность Природы Будды.

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. есть такая мысль по Уттаратантре: "_Сугата - сущность Трёх Прибежищ_", потому как имеется в виду именно Природа Будды (Сугата) как сущность Трёх Драгоценностей и главное Прибежище.


В "Уттаратантре" такой мысли нет. Там есть мысль, что в абсолютном смысле только Будда является единственным прибежищем.
Слово "сугата" в "Уттаратантре" используется исключительно как синоним слова Будда: видят Сугату, природа Сугаты и т. д. Понимать Сугату как "природу" Будды неверно.




> Три Корня/тонкая анатомия/изначальная мудрость-предзнание - это описания и методы познания Природы Будды: дакини - прана - (сострадательная) активность Природы Будды; дэват - нади - ясность Природы Будды, Гуру - Бинду Бодхичитты - Пустотность Природы Будды.


Приведённый Вами комментарий ДКР подтверждает, что непосредственно "природа Будды" — это мандала трёх, а не Сугата.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А также - ещё раз к Прибежищу из предварительных практик Лонгчен Ньинтик:
> 
> 
> 
> Т.е. когда у нас в формуле Прибежища переводят строчку как Сугаты (во множественном числе) - это неправильно, судя по всему.
> 
> Правильная формулировка "_В Сугате (Будде) - сущности Трёх Драгоценностей_".
> 
> В итоге, полный перевод таков:
> ...


Три Корня также воплощают Три Драгоценности имеется в виду в строке, ИМХО. Сугаты и Три Корня воплощающие Три Драгоценности. Не отдельно Три Корня а вместе с Сугатами, что и они воплощают Три Драгоценности. Я за Сугат во множественном числе, хотя этого множественного и нет по тексту, но такое бывает. Про каналы, ветра и капли здесь тоже не упоминается во множественном числе, но не имеется в виду, что в сущности канала одного, ветра одного и капли.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Еще один момент - в Азии к именам Будд, Бодхисаттв еще добавляется слово- термин-эпитет, означающий бог-божество-божок-боженька. Когда будете переводить имейте и это в ввиду  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Еще один момент - в Азии к именам Будд, Бодхисаттв еще добавляется слово- термин-эпитет, означающий бог-божество-божок-боженька. Когда будете переводить имейте и это в ввиду


Ну-ка покажите-ка на примере, где в имени rje btsun sgrol ma например такой термин-эпитет. Или в имени a mi tuo fo.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

БУРХАНЫ ТУХАЙ
Майдар бурхан бол Будда Шагжамүнигийн дараа энэ замбуу тивд залран өөрийн сургааль номоо дэлгэрүүлэх сайн цагийн тав дахь бурхан юм. Майдар нэр нь Асрал хайрын бурхан, найз нөхөр, нэгдмэл ухаан гэсэн утгатай. 

Тун удахгүй залран ирэх Майдар бурхан мартагдсан сургаалийг сэргээж хүн бүхний зүрхэнд асрал хайр, итгэл үнэмшил бадамлан байхын чухлыг ойлгуулах аж. 

Майдар бурханы тухай бошиглосон олон олон зөнч мэргэд түүнийг энэ дэлхийд залрахуйд ертөнцийн бүхий л хүмүүс түүний сургааль номыг хүлээн зөвшөөрч нэгэн амьтай мэт нэгдэн дагах болно гэсэн байдаг.

Ингэснээр хүн төрөлхтөн хагарал бутрал, дайн дажин бүгдээс татгалзан эв нэгдэлтэйгээр эх дэлхий дээрээ амар тайван амьдрах нөхцөл нь бүрдэх ажээ.

Майдарын залралтын шалтгаан нь материаллаг зүйлд сэтгэл зүрхээ өгч жинхэнэ хайрлах ёстой эх дэлхий хамаг амьтан, зургаан зүйлийг огоорч ужид цэнгэл хөөцөлдөн самуурч, мунхагийн харанхуйд живэн шавьж мэт амьдралаар амьдарч буй хүн төрөлхтнийг гэгээрэлд хүргэхийн чухлыг сануулан асрал хайр, итгэл үнэмшлийн галыг нь дахин сэргээх юм.

З. Ы. Не знаю надо ли переводить? По моему все понятно  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

То, как монголы переводили - это их радости и проблемы. У нас и так есть чудесный пример санскрита, тибетского и английского языков.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

По поводу тибетского - как то в своей речи лекции о богах Шамарпа и сам приводил в качестве примера, что там также используют такой эпитет относительно Будд и Бодхисаттв,  и что это встречается сплошь и рядом в Азии... Не знаю кому верить. :Confused:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Практика Дхармы в современной жизни. Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче

В Азии – Китае, Тибете и юго-восточных азиатских странах – буддизм считают религией. Там воспринимают Будду как бога, а буддийских учителей как небесных созданий. Это связано с культурой этих стран и отвечает нуждам местных жителей. Там общество придает огромное значение внешней стороне вещей........етс....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Практика Дхармы в современной жизни. Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче
> 
> В Азии – Китае, Тибете и юго-восточных азиатских странах – буддизм считают религией. Там воспринимают Будду как бога, а буддийских учителей как небесных созданий. Это связано с культурой этих стран и отвечает нуждам местных жителей. Там общество придает огромное значение внешней стороне вещей........етс....


Ну и зачем такое ложное понимание перенимать?  Чтобы в церковь ходить Будде и архангелу Манджушри ставить для того, чтобы они послали достатка в дом, да жену хорошую? Это же не о том, что это "правильное" понимание, а о том, что "простой народ" так понимает.
Превращение пути к спасению в обрядоверие. И такое - везде, не только в Азии. Определённые свойства человеческой натуры - упрощать и профанизировать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну и зачем такое ложное понимание перенимать?  Чтобы в церковь ходить Будде и архангелу Манджушри ставить для того, чтобы они послали достатка в дом, да жену хорошую? Это же не о том, что это "правильное" понимание, а о том, что "простой народ" так понимает.
> Превращение пути к спасению в обрядоверие. И такое - везде, не только в Азии. Определённые свойства человеческой натуры - упрощать и профанизировать.


Так я о том и говорю - стоит ли все это дословно переводить? А значение имен зачем? У одного имени может быть множество значений, какое выбрать? Пусть остается как есть, но сделать сноску и все.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Большой черный -Grand Negero он же Черный Плащ  :Facepalm:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так я о том и говорю - стоит ли все это дословно переводить? А значение имен зачем? У одного имени может быть множество значений, какое выбрать? Пусть остается как есть, но сделать сноску и все.


Некоторые считают, что стоит. Некоторые - нет. Буддизм хорош плюрализмом мнений.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну и зачем такое ложное понимание перенимать?  Чтобы в церковь ходить Будде и архангелу Манджушри ставить для того, чтобы они послали достатка в дом, да жену хорошую? Это же не о том, что это "правильное" понимание, а о том, что "простой народ" так понимает.
> Превращение пути к спасению в обрядоверие. И такое - везде, не только в Азии. Определённые свойства человеческой натуры - упрощать и профанизировать.


Если полистать, то получается здесь было предложено переводить все с тибетского. А там как выясняется есть всякие разные подводные течения... Да что там говорить - сам Шамарпа вырос на такой культуре, да и можно ли рассматривать тогда все это под другим углом? Без божественного, сакрального смысла? Поэтому то я сразу в самом начале еще предложил переводить с санскрита... А смотреть как читают на одном из азиатских языков что смысла не вижу - похоже на басню Обезъяна и очки. :Facepalm:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если полистать, то получается здесь было предложено переводить все с тибетского. А там как выясняется есть всякие разные подводные течения... Да что там говорить - сам Шамарпа вырос на такой культуре, да и можно ли рассматривать тогда все это под другим углом? Без божественного, сакрального смысла? Поэтому то я сразу в самом начале еще предложил переводить с санскрита... А смотреть как читают на одном из азиатских языков что смысла не вижу - похоже на басню Обезъяна и очки.


Спакойна! Усё схвачено. Тексты с санскритским первоисточником - с санскрита. Тексты с тибетским - с тибетского. Тут последние несколько страниц бились над предварительными практиками традиции Лонгченпы, которые только в Тибете и появились. 

Когда будем перенимать практики авторства бурятских мастеров Учения - переводить будем с языка оригинала, конечно же!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Сносками при переводе бабушку из селения не вразумишь. Скажешь ей про принятие Прибежища, а она тебя огорошит: "Что же я взять-то такое, милок, должна?"
А всё потому, что "принятие Прибежища" — это, вообще, калька с английского. В оригинале же речь идёт об обращении за защитой, покровительством.

Поэтому, если уж локапализовать до конца, то необходимо:
྆Иду за защитой к Будде, иду за защитой к Дхарме, иду за защитой к Сангхе.

Или как-то так. Сразу же становятся вполне понятны ограничения, связанный с запретом обращаться "за защитой" к другим силам и божествам.
А когда переводят "принимаю Прибежище", то и возникают вопросы, можно ли молиться боженьке, но не принимать в нём Прибежище?
Сама фраза "принимать Прибежище" поспособствовала тому, что это воспринимается чем-то иным, нежели моление о помощи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сносками при переводе бабушку из селения не вразумишь. Скажешь ей про принятие Прибежища, а она тебя огорошит: "Что же я взять-то такое, милок, должна?"
> А всё потому, что "принятие Прибежища" — это, вообще, калька с английского. В оригинале же речь идёт об обращении за защитой, покровительством.
> 
> Поэтому, если уж локапализовать до конца, то необходимо:
> ྆Иду за защитой к Будде, иду за защитой к Дхарме, иду за защитой к Сангхе.
> 
> Или как-то так. Сразу же становятся вполне понятны ограничения, связанный с запретом обращаться "за защитой" к другим силам и божествам.
> А когда переводят "принимаю Прибежище", то и возникают вопросы, можно ли молиться боженьке, но не принимать в нём Прибежище?
> Сама фраза "принимать Прибежище" поспособствовала тому, что это воспринимается чем-то иным, нежели моление о помощи.


А я бы переводил бы не как "обращаюсь за защитой к Трём Драгоценностям", а "нахожу опору в Трёх Драгоценностях". Потому что защиту можно и у полиции попросить, а Дхарма (Будда, Сангха) защищает от несколько других вещей, да и то - если сам за неё держишся. А вот опору в полиции и прочих мирских божествах искать точно не надо.

Но это чисто оценочное суждение, потому что устоялось уже как Прибежище.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но это чисто оценочное суждение, потому что устоялось уже как Прибежище.


Кстати, а я вот бы в ряде случаев, то, что устоялось —до основанья, а затем.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, а я вот бы в ряде случаев, то, что устоялось —до основанья, а затем.


Я бы тоже. Но разрушать прежде, чем найдётся строитель, способный построить что-то достойное - преждевременно.
Впрочем, всегда можно без разрушений заниматься строительством чего-то своего, с преферансом и профурсетками. О чём, собственно, и топик.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А я бы переводил бы не как "обращаюсь за защитой к Трём Драгоценностям", а "нахожу опору в Трёх Драгоценностях". Потому что защиту можно и у полиции попросить, а Дхарма (Будда, Сангха) защищает от несколько других вещей, да и то - если сам за неё держишся. А вот опору в полиции и прочих мирских божествах искать точно не надо.


Сравнивая с тем, чем занимаются люди в других религиях (да и в народном буддизме тоже), то они обращаются за защитой, помощью к соответствующим силам и богам.
Формула "прибежища" в буддизме в этой плане ни чем не отличается.

Можно, конечно, понимать как "опора", но ни в санскрите, ни в тибетском этого значения нет. Есть значение "защита", "покровительство". Мы именно обращаемся к Трём Драгоценностям за защитой от страдания, за покровительством в своих делах. Точно то же самое, что делают, например, христиане, молясь Христу — просят о спасении, о преодолении трудностей, о поддержке.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А я бы переводил бы не как "обращаюсь за защитой к Трём Драгоценностям", а "нахожу опору в Трёх Драгоценностях". Потому что защиту можно и у полиции попросить, а Дхарма (Будда, Сангха) защищает от несколько других вещей, да и то - если сам за неё держишся. А вот опору в полиции и прочих мирских божествах искать точно не надо.
> 
> Но это чисто оценочное суждение, потому что устоялось уже как Прибежище.


В Азии все воспринимается как бы в божественном, сакральном, мистическом смысле. Более того, как следует из комментариев высоких лАм ринпОче (на русский манер поставил ударения) - принятие прибежища очищает кроме всего прочего карму не только уже содеянных деяний, но и на будущую жизнь... ! Отсюда и уважение и богобоязненное с придыханием почитание и все остальные различия в азиатском и западном подходах. На корню все отличается.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Сравнивая с тем, чем занимаются люди в других религиях (да и в народном буддизме тоже), то они обращаются за защитой, помощью к соответствующим силам и богам.
> Формула "прибежища" в буддизме в этой плане ни чем не отличается.
> 
> Можно, конечно, понимать как "опора", но ни в санскрите, ни в тибетском этого значения нет. Есть значение "защита", "покровительство". Мы именно обращаемся к Трём Драгоценностям за защитой от страдания, за покровительством в своих делах. Точно то же самое, что делают, например, христиане, молясь Христу — просят о спасении, о преодолении трудностей, о поддержке.


Не все то, что вам кажется не нужным в рационализаторском облегчении является правильным. Например, медитация на гуру - 16 Кармапу Ригпе Дордже приводит к переживанию Махамудры, но если вы не владеете в совершенстве техниками успокоения ума и проникающего видения, то этот нужный эффект не достижим. Точно так же и касательно Нендро - одно из краеуголных камней это сохранения несектарного видения наряду с 5 другими является залогом успеха, иначе это не просто бесполезно, а даже опасно.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Кстати, а я вот бы в ряде случаев, то, что устоялось —до основанья, а затем.


А надо ли "до основания, а затем"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А надо ли "до основания, а затем"?


Надо смотреть на конкретные термины. Тибетцы вот сразу подошли разумно. А китайцы напереводили сначала с помощью даосских понятий, пришлось потом всё заново перепереводить, причём кучу непонятных санскритских слов оставили как есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

Если заимствованные санскритские термины не были обширно истолкованы, то получили ли они учение вообще?

"Смотрю в книгу, вижу... транскрипцию" )))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если заимствованные санскритские термины не были обширно истолкованы, то получили ли они учение вообще?
> 
> "Смотрю в книгу, вижу... транскрипцию" )))


Ну, в сутрах же объясняется, что такое нирвана, что такое праджня-парамита. Благодаря этому китайские буддисты имеют представление о том, что такое «непань» и «божэболомидо», про которые так много всего говорится.

С другой стороны, что в китайском, что в тибетском сердце, про пять скандх говорится, что они «пусты» и всё. А русские буддисты столько копий переломали, что пустота и пустотность это разные вещи, и что вообще лучше писать «шунья» и «шуньята».

----------


## PampKin Head

Пример с переводом термина "Шуньята" - просто классика, о том, как не надо делать: сначала подбирается корявое соответсвие, а потом долго толкаются телеги на тему, что оно означает совершенно не то, что вы могли бы подумать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А также - БЛАГОСЛАВИ БУДДА ПУНКТУАЦИЮ, ДРЕВНИМ ПОКОЛЕНИЯМ НЕ ВЕДОМУЮ!


Это они нарочно, чтоб текст без комментария понять невозможно было )))
Вроде он есть, а на самом деле нету.

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

по поводу taking refuge вспомнился вариант от Валентина Гьюрме (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20735), который лично мне пришелся очень по вкусу - "переходим под защиту (Будды, Дхармы, Сангхи, Трех Корней...". разумеется, "защиту" можно понимать по-разному и с различными коннотационными оттенками, но самый первый, интуитивный смысл - успокоение ума от осознания безопасности, избавление от страха, угрозы. мне кажется, такой эффект от "принятия" Прибежища вполне себе здоров и логичен  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А как вам вариант Берзина для Прибежища: "безопасное направление" ("safe direction")?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Безопасно направляюся к Триратне?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Безопасно направляюся к Триратне?


Без опаски, то есть смело ))))
отважно, типа

----------


## Нико

> А как вам вариант Берзина для Прибежища: "безопасное направление" ("safe direction")?


"Двигаюсь в безопасном направлении к Чёрному Плащу"  :Facepalm:

----------


## Аурум

> "Двигаюсь в безопасном направлении к Чёрному Плащу"


Так и хочется добавить: "Ну-ка, от винта!"

----------

Neroli (26.09.2013), Нико (26.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А как вам вариант Берзина для Прибежища: "безопасное направление" ("safe direction")?


Это не перевод, а трактовка. Перевод, как раз, "переход под защиту". Санскритская формула ничем не отличается от формул других религиозных культов Индии, для которых мы спокойно рассматриваем тот факт, что они молятся богам или неким силам для получения "покровительства" (защиты) от этих богов и сил.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как вам вариант Берзина для Прибежища: "безопасное направление" ("safe direction")?


По-русски не звучит.

----------

Сергей Хос (26.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Это не перевод, а трактовка. Перевод, как раз, "переход под защиту". Санскритская формула ничем не отличается от формул других религиозных культов Индии, для которых мы спокойно рассматриваем тот факт, что они молятся богам или неким силам для получения "покровительства" (защиты) от этих богов и сил.


Это правда.
Прибежище в Вишну так и называется: Прибежище.
А таинство плетения трёх шнуров и всё прочее - это не само однозначное Прибежище. Только говорится о принятии его в СанатанаДхарме, Вечной Дхарме, не подразумевательно, а буквально.

----------


## Greedy

> Это правда.
> Прибежище в Вишну так и называется: Прибежище.


Только не "Прибежище", а "переход под защиту".
Сама формула означает, что человек декларирует, что теперь он находится "под защитой" такого-то бога, сил и прочее. Она не подразумевает никакого "принятия" чего бы там ни было.

Всякие "мистические", потаённые смыслы "Прибежища", которые вкладывают на Западе — не подтверждаемые никакими текстами фантазии. И большинство, практикующие из традиционных буддийских стран и территорий, понимают и относятся к "Прибежищу" как раз правильно. На Западе же в это вкладывают кучи метафизического смысла, переосмысляя само действие, а "аборигены" вкладывают в само действие стандартный религиозный смысл, и обращаются в своём уме к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе за помощью, чем закладывают безграничные благие семена преданности Трём Драгоценностям.

----------

Ашвария (27.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Только не "Прибежище", а "переход под защиту".
> Сама формула означает, что человек декларирует, что теперь он находится "под защитой" такого-то бога, сил и прочее. Она не подразумевает никакого "принятия" чего бы там ни было.
> 
> Всякие "мистические", потаённые смыслы "Прибежища", которые вкладывают на Западе — не подтверждаемые никакими текстами фантазии. И большинство, практикующие из традиционных буддийских стран и территорий, понимают и относятся к "Прибежищу" как раз правильно. На Западе же в это вкладывают кучи метафизического смысла, переосмысляя само действие, а "аборигены" вкладывают в само действие стандартный религиозный смысл, и обращаются в своём уме к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе за помощью, чем закладывают безграничные благие семена преданности Трём Драгоценностям.


Всё так и есть.
Первично нет и в Индуизме отдельного текста. Человек становится лицом к Храму. Мысленно открывает сердце своими словами, где единственный и главный Оплот - это СанатанаДхарма. И похоже как и в Буддизме, действует. А дальше уже с помощью текстов и без. И даже Йидам (в янтре, предположим). И многое выглядящее мистическим, для чего светское образование не поможет.
Западному мышлению Дхармические религии требуют квалифицированных комментариев. И практически сложно это всё объяснять, даже если спрашивают с искренним желанием понять (было...). Слово Прибежище в общем очень русское и понятное множеству. Потому что когда начинаешь объяснять сущность, как открытие и отдача сердца происходит, были сложности... при слове *Оплот* и о переходе под Защиту - тоже. Думают шо защита безусловная при любом поведении...

----------


## Сергей Хос

На интересную тут цитату наткнулся, по теме:

Даже пользуясь ломаным языком простонародья,
Овладевший йогой способен передать сущность,
Подобно лебедю, который знает,
как извлечь молоко, растворенное в воде.
Великие часто не доверяют словам,
Когда исследуют основы Абсолюта.

«Вималапрабха»

----------

Ашвария (29.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> На интересную тут цитату наткнулся, по теме:
> 
> Даже пользуясь ломаным языком простонародья,
> Овладевший йогой способен передать сущность,
> Подобно лебедю, который знает,
> как извлечь молоко, растворенное в воде.
> Великие часто не доверяют словам,
> Когда исследуют основы Абсолюта.
> 
> «Вималапрабха»


И наш Небесный Лебедь (ХамСа) тоже в Буддизме  :Big Grin:  СПАСИБО!

----------

Сергей Хос (29.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

К воплощению Трёх Драгоценностей — Блаженному, "трём корням",
К природе канала-ветра-капли — пробуждённому уму,
К единству сущности-природы-сочувствия
Вплоть до сердца Пробуждения я обращаюсь за защитой.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> до *сердца* Пробуждения


Это как же прикажете понимать? _Важнейшее место_ или _внутренный мир_ Пробуждения?

----------


## Вантус

> "Скитальцы" как-то слишком жалостливо звучит.


А уж по-украински как это будет звучать! Блукачи, мандрівники чи волоцюги? Я бы выбрал первое! На моей родине "блукати" имеет оттенок "бродить заблудившись" и часто употреблялось во время моего детства.

----------


## Нико

> А уж по-украински как это будет звучать! Блукачи, мандрівники чи волоцюги? Я бы выбрал первое! На моей родине "блукати" имеет оттенок "бродить заблудившись" и часто употреблялось во время моего детства.


Остановимся на "блукачах", это неплохой вариант :Cool:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Несмотря на весь авторитет Тенгона, мне не благозвучно слово "скитальцы", пусть оно будет хоть пятьсот раз правильным(.


Скитальцы - отличное слово.

----------


## Нико

> Скитальцы - отличное слово.


Мне симпатичнее Dharma Bums)

----------


## Кунсанг

СКитальцы это почти что прямой перевод и комменты на него есть, что скитаются по 6 уделам.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне симпатичнее Dharma Bums)


Не каждый чувствующий керуак является тунеядцем Дхармы!

----------

Нико (11.11.2013), Сергей Хос (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> СКитальцы это почти что прямой перевод и комменты на него есть, что скитаются по 6 уделам.


Ну и что, что прямой? Прямой эпитет Будды, например -- "лучший из двуногих". Вы хотите включить это в свои молитвы? Или "бык среди людей"? Или "обладающий ушами слона?"

Кстати, меня подташнивает от выражений "чувствующие существа" и "любящая доброта". Вот, высказалась наконец-то. Про "буддовость" так вообще :EEK!:

----------

Вантус (12.11.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Такие сложности как - лучший из двуногих на русском наверное не звучат хорошо, но я за то, чтобы это оставалось таким же. Двуногие значит люди и это хорошо. Еще одно описание людей.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну и что, что прямой? Прямой эпитет Будды, например -- "лучший из двуногих". Вы хотите включить это в свои молитвы? Или "бык среди людей"? Или "обладающий ушами слона?"


Нужно переводить то, что эти эпитеты подчёркивают. "Двуногий" - эпитет человека, и.т.д. 
"Скиталец" же звучит вообще замечательно, среди прочих эпитетов сансарических существ.
Так что за пределами смысла начинается уже вкусовщина.

----------


## Нико

> Такие сложности как - лучший из двуногих на русском наверное не звучат хорошо, но я за то, чтобы это оставалось таким же. Двуногие значит люди и это хорошо. Еще одно описание людей.


Т.е. вам бы лично понравилось, если бы вас не "человеком", а "двуногим" называли? Это навевает на сравнение с "многоножками" и "парнокопытными". )))

----------


## Нико

> "Скиталец" же звучит вообще замечательно, среди прочих эпитетов сансарических существ.


А просто "живое существо", если знать, что оно и так "скиталец"? В сансаре же...




> Так что за пределами смысла начинается уже вкусовщина


Да, на вкус и цвет товарищей нет.... "Шестопёры" там и т.д.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е. вам бы лично понравилось, если бы вас не "человеком", а "двуногим" называли? Это навевает на сравнение с "многоножками" и "парнокопытными". )))


Нормально это звучит двуногий. А то, что навевает это просто навевает. Будда сказал -двуногий, значит двуногий.

----------


## Нико

> Нормально это звучит двуногий. А то, что навевает это просто навевает. Будда сказал -двуногий, значит двуногий.


Это Будда так про себя сказал? В какой сутре?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это Будда так про себя сказал? В какой сутре?


Это во многих сутрах есть - лучший из двуногих.

----------


## Нико

> Это во многих сутрах есть - лучший из двуногих.


Словами Будды? "Я -- лучший из двуногих?"

----------


## Кунсанг

> Словами Будды? "Я -- лучший из двуногих?"


Вообще это эпитет будды. Такой же как Предводитель и так далее.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще это эпитет будды. Такой же как Предводитель и так далее.


Так и я ж говорю, что эпитеты всё это, придуманные другими. "Бык-предводитель стада" и т.п. В те времена это звучало сильно. А  в наши, имхо, нужно придумывать что-то покорректнее.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так и я ж говорю, что эпитеты всё это, придуманные другими. "Бык-предводитель стада" и т.п. В те времена это звучало сильно. А  в наши, имхо, нужно придумывать что-то покорректнее.


Не, Будда сам про это говорил - тогда-то я получал Дхарму от такого-то Будды, лучшего из двуногих.

----------


## Нико

> Не, Будда сам про это говорил - тогда-то я получал Дхарму от такого-то Будды, лучшего из двуногих.


На то русский язык велик и могуч, что всегда есть альтернативы в переводах. Либо в оригинале тогда уж всё читать. 
К Вантусу: вообще-то женщин, пусть даже они йидамы, никогда "чакравартини" вроде не называли.  :Wink:

----------


## Вантус

> На то русский язык велик и могуч, что всегда есть альтернативы в переводах. Либо в оригинале тогда уж всё читать. 
> К Вантусу: вообще-то женщин, пусть даже они йидамы, никогда "чакравартини" вроде не называли.


то гра слів :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> то гра слів


Игра слов, то бишь? Ой, чой-то у меня с украинским плоховато....)))

----------


## Кунсанг

> На то русский язык велик и могуч, что всегда есть альтернативы в переводах. Либо в оригинале тогда уж всё читать. 
> К Вантусу: вообще-то женщин, пусть даже они йидамы, никогда "чакравартини" вроде не называли.


Чой-то у меня сомнения есть что русский язык велик и могуч. Скорее монгольский язык велик и могуч чем русский. Не раз сталкивался что на русском не выразить некоторые вещи.

----------


## Нико

> Чой-то у меня сомнения есть что русский язык велик и могуч. Скорее монгольский язык велик и могуч чем русский. Не раз сталкивался что на русском не выразить некоторые вещи.


Панмонголизм взыграл? ))) На русском можно выразить всё, что угодно). (Я вообще-то монголов люблю, на это есть причины))))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это во многих сутрах есть - лучший из двуногих.


Возможно, это указание на прямостояние, а не на две ноги.

----------


## Кунсанг

На русском все вертится вокруг одного корня - зайти, уйти, выйти и т.д. На монгольском все гораздо богаче.

----------


## Нико

> Возможно, это указание на прямостояние, а не на две ноги.


 :Kiss:  Во, я Хоса ждала.... Дождалась..... Как всегда, в точку)))))))

----------


## Нико

> На русском все вертится вокруг одного корня - зайти, уйти, выйти и т.д. На монгольском все гораздо богаче.


А как будет залезть и вылезть на богатом монгольском? Я про словари, если что)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Возможно, это указание на прямостояние, а не на две ноги.


Вспомнил шутку одну. В армии пишут про состояние физическое - здоров, может стоять на лыжах в ветреную погоду, не падает.

----------

Нико (12.11.2013), Сергей Хос (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Хос, а ты "за" двуногих или "против"?

----------


## Кунсанг

> А как будет залезть и вылезть на богатом монгольском? Я про словари, если что)


Орохо и гараха.

----------


## Нико

> Вспомнил шутку одну. В армии пишут про состояние физическое - здоров, может стоять на лыжах в ветреную погоду, не падает.


"Наивысший из стоящих на лыжах". Лучший из армейцев.

----------


## Нико

> Орохо и гараха.


Надо выучить. В Улан-Батор собираюсь.

----------


## Вантус

> Возможно, это указание на прямостояние, а не на две ноги.


Корни у этого растут из Ригведы, где употребляется термин "двуногий" в смысле "человек". В Упанишадах - аналогично.
http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de



> 1 	dvipad 	(or %{dvi4-} Pa1n2. 6-2 , 197) m. (%{pA4d} RV.) f. (%{pa4dI} ib. , or %{pAd} g. %{kumbha-pady-Adi}) n. (%{pA4d} or %{pAd} RV.) , two footed , bipedal , biped (m. man ; n. sg. men , mankind) RV. AV. Br. MBh. &c. ; consisting of Pa1das (m. a metre of that kind) RV. S3Br. ; (%{padI}) f. a kind of Pra1kr2it metre Col. ; a song composed in this mсmetre Ka1d. (%{-dI-khaNDa} Ratn. i , 12/13 ; 16/17) ; taking 2 steps A1s3vGr2. i , 7 , 19. [505,2]

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Надо выучить. В Улан-Батор собираюсь.


В Гандане есть дерево исполняющее желания. Которое не сгорело при пожаре дацана. Туда монголы в это дерево свои желания говорят и они сбываются.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, а ты "за" двуногих или "против"?


я и сам двуногий, как я могу быть против?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Корни у этого растут из Ригведы, где употребляется термин "двуногий" в смысле "человек". В Упанишадах - аналогично.
> http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de


Я предполагаю, что это эвфемизм указывает на отличие человека от прочих ЖС. Можно сказать "двуногий", а можно - "прямостоящий". Но суть здесь, я полагаю, в указании на то, что Дхарма передается только среди людей, а не вообще среди ЖС. Поэтому можно не копировать именно такое словоупотребление, а переводить по смыслу - "лучший из людей".

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013), Нико (12.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Я предполагаю, что это эвфемизм указывает на отличие человека от прочих ЖС. Можно сказать "двуногий", а можно - "прямостоящий". Но суть здесь, я полагаю, в указании на то, что Дхарма передается только среди людей, а не вообще среди ЖС. Поэтому можно не копировать именно такое словоупотребление, а переводить по смыслу - "лучший из людей".


Говорят, что в санскритском оригинале так и было: nara-uttama и loka-zreSTha (и никаких двуногих). А дальше уже тибетцы мудрили исходя из санскритской же языковой традиции.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013), Сергей Хос (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Видела, кстати, обезьян, ходящих практически на двух ногах. Они не "лучшие из двуногих", конечно, но лангуры цветы жрут с аппетитом. )))

----------


## Нико

> В Гандане есть дерево исполняющее желания. Которое не сгорело при пожаре дацана. Туда монголы в это дерево свои желания говорят и они сбываются.


Они "орохо" делают там?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Они "орохо" делают там?


Нет, просто в щели дерева желания шепчут. Это дерево интересно тем, что оно считается благословленным буддами или бодхисаттвами. Оно не сгорело там, когда должно было по обычным меркам сгореть.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, просто в щели дерева желания шепчут. Это дерево интересно тем, что оно считается благословленным буддами или бодхисаттвами. Оно не сгорело там, когда должно было по обычным меркам сгореть.


Ну ладно, я тогда тоже пошепчу. У меня полно желаний.

----------


## Кунсанг

Еще в Гандане есть мандала Ямантаки подробная на втором этаже в институте. Ее сделали при Бакуле ринпоче и по его пожеланию о ее создании.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В Гандане есть дерево исполняющее желания. Которое не сгорело при пожаре дацана. Туда монголы в это дерево свои желания говорят и они сбываются.


Прямо всегда сбываются? :Wink:  Если да, то мне туда, люблю эксперименты. :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Прямо всегда сбываются? Если да, то мне туда, люблю эксперименты.


Я не проверял это. Не говорил в дерево желаний. Это не совсем дерево, а бревно скорее. Вы его сразу увидите на территории Гандана. Там еще голубей люди кормят в Гандане и тоже желания загадывают. Если покормить голубей и загадать желание, то оно тоже мол сбудется. Студенты просят об удаче в экзаменах и т.д. Еще там сидят гадатели и предсказывают будущее. Гадатели сидят вне Гандана. Разговаривал с одним дедушкой там и он удивлялся тому, что в Бурятии есть дацаны. У вас тоже есть дацаны? НИчего себе, говорит. И ламы есть? Он думает, что центр буддизма это Монголия.

----------

